# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Κατασκευή Θερμομονωτικού Θαλάμου Ζύμωσης με Peltier

## Brewer

Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι ερασιτέχνης ζυθοποιός, σε πολύ αρχικά στάδια γνώσης όμως. Κάθε παρτίδα που μαγειρέυω, όλο και κάτι νέο μαθαίνω και όλο κάποιο λάθος διορθώνω. Μέσα σε αυτό το πλαίσιο διαρκούς μάθησης σε αυτό το χόμπι, δημιουργήθηκε η ανάγκη για ένα πλήρως ελεγχόμενο, θερμοκρασιακά χώρο, θάλαμο ή ένα κουτί ας πούμε όπου θα μπορώ να πετύχω απόλυτα σταθερές θερμοκρασίες. Το γλέυκος, το μείγμα δηλαδή βύνης, λυκίσκου, μαγιάς και νερού θα πρέπει να μείνει σε μια σταθερή θερμοκρασία για ένα συγκερκιμένο χρονικό διάστημα ώστε γίνει η διαδικασία της ζύμωσης.
Το μείγμα αυτό, γύρω στα 40 με 42 λίτρα το βάζω σε έναν ανοξείδωτο κάδο χωρητικότητας 50 λίτρων. Η κατηγορία μπύρας που φτιάχνω θέλει σταθερή θερμοκρασία ζύμωσης 16 βαθμούς κελσίου για τις πρώτες 5 ημέρες και 18 βαθμούς κελσίου για άλλες 25 ημέρες, συνολικά η ζύμωση διαρκεί ένα μήνα. Αυτό είναι το ιδανικό και φυσικά δε το έχω πετύχει μεχρι τώρα λόγω το ότι είμαι ''όμηρος'' της θερμοκρασίας δωματιού με αποτέλσμα η ζύμωση να γίνεται σε υψηλότερες θερμοκρασίες και η γεύση να μην είναι η σωστη με πολύ απλά λόγια.
Στο εμπόριο υπάρχει η λύση, λέγεται ψυκτικός θάλαμος ζύμωσης αλλά το κόστος δεν είναι απλά απαγορευτικό, ξεπερνάει το μπατζετ που διέθεσα για την αγορά όλου του εξοπλισμού μου.
Υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις τύπου diy στο ίντερνετ όπως αυτή στις εικόνες που έχω ανεβάσει και αυτή είναι και η ιδέα που θα ακολουθήσω. Η διαφορά είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή, η μεταβολή της θερμοκρασίας γίνεται με μπουκάλια πάγου και κάπως στο φλού ένας θερμοστάτης βάζει σε λειτουργία ένα ανεμιστηράκι υπολογιστή. Θέλω να φτιάξω ακριβώς το ίδιο με στοιχεία Peltier, όπου ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας(probe) θα βρίσκεται μέσα στο ανοξείδωτο δοχείο, βυθισμένος στο μείγμα και από αυτή τη θερμοκρασία θα σετάρω τον θερμοστάτη. Για το κουτί θα είναι κατι ανάλογο με τις φωτογραφίες μόνο που η μονωση δε θα αποτελεί το δομικό υλικό αλλά θα βρίσκεται σε ξύλινο κέλυφος.
Δυστηχώς όμως οι γνωσεις μου σε ηλεκτρονικά δεν είναι τόσο δυνατές. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για τη κατασκευή, τις ιδέες σας ακόμα και την διαφωνία σας. Επίσης τι μονάδες peltier να αγοράσω, τι ψύκτρες, πόσες και τι τροφοδοτικό χρειάζομαι. 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

ferm chamber.jpg20180927_182549.jpgFerm_Chamber2.jpg20180927_182542.jpg

----------


## IRF

> Αυτό είναι το ιδανικό και φυσικά δε το έχω πετύχει μεχρι τώρα λόγω το ότι είμαι ''όμηρος'' της θερμοκρασίας δωματιού με αποτέλσμα η ζύμωση να γίνεται σε υψηλότερες θερμοκρασίες και η γεύση να μην είναι η σωστη με πολύ απλά λόγια.



Δυστυχώς πρέπει να είσαι σε υπόγειο, έχουν τις σταθερότερες  θερμοκρασίες και τις χαμηλότερες,και να θυμάσαι ότι η ζύμωση παράγει και η ίδια θερμότητα.

----------


## Brewer

Το γνωρίζω για την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας λόγω της δραστηριότητας και γνωρίζω και πόσο ακριβώς. Δε καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί πρέπει να είμαι σε υπόγειο, όπως και να έχει όμως η ερώτηση μου αφορά το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι, εξού και η ανάρτηση έγινε σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Panoss

Αυτός χρησιμοποιεί ένα μίνι ψυγείο:

----------


## Brewer

Την έχω δεί και αυτή τη λύση, πέρα από το ότι δεν έχω κάποιο μικρό ψυγείο που να μη το χρησιμοποιώ, δεν χωράει και τον ανοξείδωτο κάδο ζύμωσης. Ευχαροστώ πάντως.

----------


## IRF

> Το γνωρίζω για την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας λόγω της δραστηριότητας και γνωρίζω και πόσο ακριβώς. Δε καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί πρέπει να είμαι σε υπόγειο, όπως και να έχει όμως η ερώτηση μου αφορά το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι, εξού και η ανάρτηση έγινε σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.



Πρέπει να μας περιγράψεις όμως πόση άνοδο θερμοκρασίας έχουμε σε έναν πλήρως μονωμένο θάλαμο π.χ. από θερμός με πολυστυρένιο για να καταλάβουμε αν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί το πελτιερ.Η διαδικασία της ζύμωσης γίνεται σε ανοξείδωτο δοχείο που έχει καλύτερη και γρηγορότερη ανταλλαγή θερμότητας με το περιβάλλον.Αν κάνεις μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας σε ένα υπόγειο(με ελαχιστοβάθμιο-μεγιστοβάθμιο θερμόμετρο)θα δεις ότι οι διακυμάνσεις θερμοκρασίας είναι πολύ μικρότερες από ότι σε όροφο που τον βλέπει ο ήλιος.Έτσι στο υπόγειο θα πετυχαίνεις ψύξη με απλή απαγωγή θερμότητας από το μέταλλο και ελάχιστη μόνωση με πλαστικό με φυσαλίδες π.χ. Δηλαδή θα ντύσεις περιμετρικά το μεταλλικό δοχείο μέχρι τη μέση ασ' πούμε με πλαστικό με φυσαλίδες αν είναι υψηλότερη η θερμοκρασία σου αποκαλύπτεις αν είναι χαμηλότερη το καλύπτεις περισσότερο.Διατήρηση θερμοκρασίας σταθερής σε εύρος ένα βαθμό θέλει ρύθμιση με βιομηχανικά ηλεκτρονικά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο αν δεν μας πεις πόση θερμότητα παράγεται. Δηλ τι άνοδο θερμοκρασίας έχεις σε ποια μάζα σε πόσο χρόνο υποθέτοντας θερμοχωρητικότητα νερού μάλλον,Θα ζητήσεις χαλασμένους καταψύκτες από μαγαζί και θα τον αξιοποιήσεις τοποθετώντας τον σε ένα υπόγειο.

----------

mikemtb (10-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι ερασιτέχνης ζυθοποιός, σε πολύ αρχικά στάδια γνώσης όμως. Κάθε παρτίδα που μαγειρέυω, όλο και κάτι νέο μαθαίνω και όλο κάποιο λάθος διορθώνω. Μέσα σε αυτό το πλαίσιο διαρκούς μάθησης σε αυτό το χόμπι, δημιουργήθηκε η ανάγκη για ένα πλήρως ελεγχόμενο, θερμοκρασιακά χώρο, θάλαμο ή ένα κουτί ας πούμε όπου θα μπορώ να πετύχω απόλυτα σταθερές θερμοκρασίες.



Στις φώτο βλέπω μικρά μεγέθη,,αρα μιλαμε για πολυ μικρές ποσότητες..

γιατί δεν παίρνεις απλά ενα ψυγείο και να ρυθμίσεις την θερμοκρασία ?

γιατι δεν διαμορφώνεις ενα δωματιάκι ετσι ουτοσωστε με ενα κλιματιστικό να εχεις την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία ?

----------


## IRF

Η μέτρηση μεταβολής της θερμοκρασίας σε ένα υπόγειο π.χ. γίνεται φτηνά
https://www.medicoshop.gr/products/o...ometer-celsius
(υπάρχουν και φτηνότερα, να δείξω το είδος θέλω μόνο)
δεν προτείνω ηλεκτρονικό γιατί θα χαλάσει από υδρατμούς
Επίσης πολύ μεγάλη σταθερότητα θερμοκρασίας έχεις αν βυθίσεις τον κάδο σου μέσα σε δεξαμενή νερού σε υπόγειο και ανυψώνεις ανάλογα όταν θες να αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία.Όλες οι λύσεις που προτείνω είναι χωρίς υψηλό κόστος, αν έχεις υπόγειο.

----------


## vasilllis

Πες μας λιγο τι θερμοκρασιες επικρατουν στον χωρο που θα ειναι αυτο.
Επισης το υλικο που θα βαζεις τι θερμοκρασια θα εχει?Για 50λτ νομιζω θα χρειαστει αρκετη ισχυς.

----------


## gchal

Για να αποφεύγεις όλο τον προηγούμενο συρφετό κατασκευών μπορείς αγοράζοντας ένα ένα ηλεκτρικό φορητό ψυγείο να κάνεις την δουλειά σου φτηνα και καλά. Αυτά έχουν σύστημα ρύθμισης της θερμοκρασίας με peltier element και πάνε νομίζω απο χαμηλά έως 16 με 17 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Χωρίς να έχω ασχοληθεί με το θέμα πιστεύω να σου κάνει. Σε τελευταία ανάλυση το παίρνεις αφαιρείς το καπάκι που έχει το σύστημα και κάνεις την δουλειά σου ....

----------


## nick1974

καλα τα peltier αλλα το θεμα ειναι που πας τη θερμοκρασια τους και επιπλεον η αρκετα χαμηλη τους αποδοση σε σχεση με αλλες μεθοδους.
Θεωρω ενα τσιλερακι (αυτοσχεδιο η με τη βοηθεια ψυκτικου ) ειναι πολυ ορθοτερη σε συνδυασμο με ενα pid (βασικα το pi μονο θες) και ισως και καποια σειρα αντιστασεων ωστε να κρατας απολυτες θερμοκρασιες.
Θα μου πεις βεβαια οτι μπυρες και πολυ καλες φτιαχνονται εδω και αιωνες χωρις τοση τεχνολογια, ναι, αλλα φτιαχνονται σε κελαρια, υπογεια, πετρινα καστρα, μοναστηρια και γενικα χωρους που σχεδον ολο το χρονο με ελαχιστη προσπαθεια μπορουν να κρατανε σωστες θερμοκρασιες κι οχι σε ενα δωματιο ενος σπιτιου απο τσιμεντο και τουβλα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Brewer

> Πρέπει να μας περιγράψεις όμως πόση άνοδο θερμοκρασίας έχουμε σε έναν πλήρως μονωμένο θάλαμο π.χ. από θερμός με πολυστυρένιο για να καταλάβουμε αν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί το πελτιερ.Η διαδικασία της ζύμωσης γίνεται σε ανοξείδωτο δοχείο που έχει καλύτερη και γρηγορότερη ανταλλαγή θερμότητας με το περιβάλλον.Αν κάνεις μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας σε ένα υπόγειο(με ελαχιστοβάθμιο-μεγιστοβάθμιο θερμόμετρο)θα δεις ότι οι διακυμάνσεις θερμοκρασίας είναι πολύ μικρότερες από ότι σε όροφο που τον βλέπει ο ήλιος.Έτσι στο υπόγειο θα πετυχαίνεις ψύξη με απλή απαγωγή θερμότητας από το μέταλλο και ελάχιστη μόνωση με πλαστικό με φυσαλίδες π.χ. Δηλαδή θα ντύσεις περιμετρικά το μεταλλικό δοχείο μέχρι τη μέση ασ' πούμε με πλαστικό με φυσαλίδες αν είναι υψηλότερη η θερμοκρασία σου αποκαλύπτεις αν είναι χαμηλότερη το καλύπτεις περισσότερο.Διατήρηση θερμοκρασίας σταθερής σε εύρος ένα βαθμό θέλει ρύθμιση με βιομηχανικά ηλεκτρονικά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο αν δεν μας πεις πόση θερμότητα παράγεται. Δηλ τι άνοδο θερμοκρασίας έχεις σε ποια μάζα σε πόσο χρόνο υποθέτοντας θερμοχωρητικότητα νερού μάλλον,Θα ζητήσεις χαλασμένους καταψύκτες από μαγαζί και θα τον αξιοποιήσεις τοποθετώντας τον σε ένα υπόγειο.




Σε ποσότητα περίπου 40 λίτρων και σε θερμοκρασία χώρου 19 με 21 βαθμούς Κελσίου, όταν μπει η μαγιά και ξεκινήσει η δραστηριότητα, υπάρχει μια άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας 2 με 3 βαθμούς τις πρώτες 5 μέρες. Μετά επανέρχεται στη θερμοκρασία του χώρου. Είναι πολύ ιδανική η περίπτωση του υπογείου, δεν το γνώριζα η αλήθεια είναι αλλά δεν έχω υπόγειο δυστυχώς.

----------


## Brewer

> Στις φώτο βλέπω μικρά μεγέθη,,αρα μιλαμε για πολυ μικρές ποσότητες..
> 
> γιατί δεν παίρνεις απλά ενα ψυγείο και να ρυθμίσεις την θερμοκρασία ?
> 
> γιατι δεν διαμορφώνεις ενα δωματιάκι ετσι ουτοσωστε με ενα κλιματιστικό να εχεις την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία ?



Καλησπέρα, όλες οι λύσεις που μου περιγράφεις έχουν ένα συγκεκριμένο κόστος. Ένα ψυγείο για να μπαίνει ο κάδος μέσα άνετα, το πιο φθηνό έχει 300 ευρώ τουλάχιστον. Όσων αφορά το δωματιάκι, αυτό είναι απλησίαστο δε το συζητάμε καν. Μιλάμε πάντα για low cost λύση. Ψάχνω κυριολεκτικά μια πατέντα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως.

----------


## nick1974

αν τα 300 ευρω ειναι εκτος budget τοτε και το τσιλερ που σου προτεινα θα δειχνει απλησιαστο, οποτε το μονο που σου μενει ειναι να κανεις αυτο που λες, με κοντρολλερακι παντα, και να το απομονωσεις οσο γινεται με φελιζολ και μονωτικα για να ελαχιστοποιησεις οσο γινεται τις απωλειες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

νομίζω ότι άμα πιάνουν τα χέρια σου θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις ένα κουτί απο διάφορα υλικά και μετα πάνω σε αυτο να προσαρμόρσεις ένα σύστημα ψύξης φθηνό και σκέτο. απο ότι ειχα δει παλίοτερα υπάρχουν μοτερ ετοιμα με ισως κατω απο 150 ευρώ. οπωσδήποτε υπαρχουν ψυγεια μικρά ( οπου λόγο όγκου δεν σε βολευουν ) τα οποια ειναι και φθηνότερα απο πελτιερ ( μπορει καποιος να πει πώς λεγεται το φαινομαενο στα ελληνικά?) η και ακριβότερα με κανονική ψύξη. νομίζω ότι γενικά ειναι η φθηνοτερη σου λύση....  το πελτιερ δεν ξέρω αν ηθελες να το κολλησεις κατευθειαν στο καζάνι σου ( νομίζω ότι τοτε θα ήταν ακατορθωτο ) ή απλα θα ζεστενες αέρα ( πολύ ακριβότερο τελικά) απλα νομιζω ότι ειναι λιγα . 
ολα φυσικά εξαρτωνται απο την μονωση του κουτιού.. 

να κερνάς και καμία μπύρα γιατι η γνώση θελει καλοπέραση....

----------


## Brewer

> αν τα 300 ευρω ειναι εκτος budget τοτε και το τσιλερ που σου προτεινα θα δειχνει απλησιαστο, οποτε το μονο που σου μενει ειναι να κανεις αυτο που λες, με κοντρολλερακι παντα, και να το απομονωσεις οσο γινεται με φελιζολ και μονωτικα για να ελαχιστοποιησεις οσο γινεται τις απωλειες
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αυτό ψάχνω φίλε μου, γι΄αυτό έβαλα αυτό το θέμα εδώ. Το κουτί θα το φτιάξω και δε θα έχει καθόλου απώλειες, τη συνδεσμολογία δε ξέρω και αν τελικά αξίζει με πελτιερ ή όχι θα ήθελα να μάθω.

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτό ψάχνω φίλε μου, γι΄αυτό έβαλα αυτό το θέμα εδώ. Το κουτί θα το φτιάξω και δε θα έχει καθόλου απώλειες, τη συνδεσμολογία δε ξέρω και αν τελικά αξίζει με πελτιερ ή όχι θα ήθελα να μάθω.




τα πελτιε (και οχι πελτιερ, στα Γαλλικα το r στο τελος δεν προφερεται οπως και στα Γερμανικα) εχουν πλεονεκτηματα αλλα το κυριο μειονεκτημα εκτος απ την χαμηλη αποδοση/μεγαλη καταναλωση, ειναι το που θα στειλεις τη θερμοκρασια που βγαζουν απ το θερμο μερος τους.
Οι συνηθισμενες μεθοδοι με heatpipes η με απομακρυσμενη υδροψυξη ανεβαζουν ετσι κι αλλιως το κοστος, ενω το να βαλεις μια παθητικη ψυκτρα με ανεμιστηρακι θα βγαζει θερμοκρασια στο χωρο, και το καλοκαιρι αν αυτο ειναι στο δωματιο σου ισως δεν ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο.
Αν πας σε peltier θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις το πως θα τα ψυξεις.
οταν τα χρησιμοποιουσαμε πειραματικα πριν καμια δεκαετια για ψυξη cpu η μονη αποδοτικη μεθοδος ψυξης τους πρακτικα αποδειχτηκε η υδροψυξη που εχει ενα αλφα κοστος (ΙΣΩΣ να χωραει στο budget σου υπο προυποθεσεις). Απ τη θεωρια στην πραξη βεβαια ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο βουνο τα πραγματα, (δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο ολο αυτο) αλλα θελει μια μελλετη οπως και να χει

----------


## tsimpidas

> Αυτό ψάχνω φίλε μου, γι΄αυτό έβαλα αυτό το θέμα εδώ. Το κουτί θα το φτιάξω και δε θα έχει καθόλου απώλειες, τη συνδεσμολογία δε ξέρω και αν τελικά αξίζει με πελτιερ ή όχι θα ήθελα να μάθω.



όπως σωστά σου γράφει ο Νικος=





> Αν πας σε peltier θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις το πως θα τα ψυξεις.
> ι



ήτε με φρεον κανεις την ψυξη ήτε με πελτιερ χρειάζεται επιφανεια απαγωγής της θερμότητας και επιφανεια απελευθερωσης της θερμότητας.
+τα πελτιερ οτι ειναι πιο ενεργοβόρα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλησπέρα, όλες οι λύσεις που μου περιγράφεις έχουν ένα συγκεκριμένο κόστος. Ένα ψυγείο για να μπαίνει ο κάδος μέσα άνετα, το πιο φθηνό έχει 300 ευρώ τουλάχιστον. Όσων αφορά το δωματιάκι, αυτό είναι απλησίαστο δε το συζητάμε καν. Μιλάμε πάντα για low cost λύση. *Ψάχνω κυριολεκτικά μια πατέντα*. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως.



Στις αγγελίες μεταχειρισμένα θα βρεις ψυγείο μίνι bar / κανένα 50 άρικο . 




> Ένα ψυγείο για να μπαίνει ο κάδος μέσα άνετα,



Εμείς λέμε το ψυγείο να μπαίνει στο κουτί !! (αν όχι με πλήρη διάλυση του ψυγείου με χειρουργική επέμβαση χωρίς ψυκτικό αρκεί να ξέρεις πως να το διαλύσεις ή να το προσθέσεις στο κουτί αφαιρώντας την πόρτα του ψυγείου)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBcIDAI4f1k
Θα πρέπει λογικά για μηχανισμό μίνι bar ψυγείου / ο χώρος θαλάμου ψύξης να είναι διπλάσιος ή τριπλάσιος για θερμοκρασίες 16-18C γιατί θα πρέπει και ο συμπιεστής να δουλεύει αρκετά χρονικά διαστήματα .

----------


## tsimpidas

> Μιλάμε πάντα για low cost λύση. Ψάχνω κυριολεκτικά μια πατέντα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως.




υπάρχει μια πατέντα που ειναι πραγματικά low cost....

ονομάζεται= ''προσομειωση υπογειου'' και δεν θέλει ηλεκτρισμό πάρα μόνο έναν κύλινδρο απο λεπτό ινοχ σαν τις καμινάδες.

περί τα 2 μετρ ύψος με θερμομόνωση κατά το κάτω ήμισυ [το ένα μετρό μονωμένο] 

θα χρειαστεί ενα πορτάκι για να εχεις πρόσβαση χαμηλά,, και θα εχεις σταθερή θερμοκρασία ωστε ο βρασμός να γίνεται ομαλά,, 

τα αέρια απο τον βρασμό μπορούν επισεις να ελεγχθούν με αυτη την κατασκευή.

----------

Gaou (14-05-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο μπαξές με τις κρυφές μπίρες 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hRNR1Tbkgk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y28Kx3CQ2k

----------


## VaselPi

Είναι κομψή και ωραία η πρόταση του *tsimpidas*, για το σωλήνα, αλλά αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν επαρκεί η μείωση της θερμοκρασίας, θα τη συμπλήρωνα με ένα βρεγμένο ύφασμα, στο οποίο στάζουν σταγόνες νερού, ο ρυθμός των οποίων μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί με τον εξοπλισμό του φυσιολογικού ορού, που μπορεί να αγοραστεί σε ένα φαρμακείο. Η τιμή του είναι πολύ μικρή.  Επίσης, το μη μονωμένο μέρος του σωλήνα-θα το μαύριζα εξωτερικά.Ακόμη καλύτερα, αν το μαυρισμένο μέρος καλυφθεί με φτηνό διαφανές θερμομονωτικό υλικό, με νάιλον, για παράδειγμα, προκειμένου να αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία του μαύρου τμήματος.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Η τιμή του είναι πολύ μικρή.  Επίσης, το μη μονωμένο μέρος του σωλήνα-θα το μαύριζα εξωτερικά.Ακόμη καλύτερα, αν το μαυρισμένο μέρος καλυφθεί με διαφανές θερμομονωτικό υλικό, με νάιλον, για παράδειγμα, προκειμένου να αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία του.  
> Βασίλειος.



αν το κάνει αυτο θα εχει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα,

χρειάζεται η ανακλαστική επιφανια του ινοχ ωστε να απωθεί ολη την υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολια και να μην δέχεται αλλη..

----------


## VaselPi

Γιατί θα είναι αντίθετο το αποτέλεσμα; Ίσως δεν κατάλαβα την ιδέα, αλλά όπως νομίζω, ο κατακόρυφος αυτός σωλήνας ρουφά τον αέρα λόγω του ότι το «επάνω» μέρος του αέρα είναι θερμότερο του «κάτω». Μένει η κατάσταση αυτή να βοηθηθεί. Θα βοηθούσε ένα λινκ στην πατέντα. Την έψαξα και δεν τη βρήκα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

ο κατακόρυφος σωληνας μεταφέρει τάχιστα την θερμότητα που υπάρχει στο κατω μέρος στο πάνω μέρος,,

ετσι το κάτω μέρος εχει μια σταθερή θερμοκρασία ''αδρανειας'' περί τους 14 βαθμούς και το μονονουμε για αυτον τον λογο ωστε 
η απαγωγη της θερμότητας του εσωτερικου χωρου να μην επηρεάζεται απο εξωτερικούς παραγοντες,,

το μισό πανω μερος απελευθερωνει την θερμότητα στο περιβαλον  και ψυχει οτι βάζουμε μέσα.



το κατω μερος ειναι περίκλειστο, δεν κυκλοφορεί αερας.

----------


## VaselPi

'Ενα λινκ στην πατέτα; Θα με βοηθούσε να την καταλάβω. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

> 'Ενα λινκ στην πατέτα; Θα με βοηθούσε να την καταλάβω. 
> Βασίλειος.




Αν ημουν ο seismic θα κατοχύρωνα μια πατέντα απο αυτό που όλοι γνωρίζουμε σαν......ψήκτρα....


για να το καταλαβεις θα το θεσω απλα,, αν βαλεις μια ψηκτρα σε ενα τρανζίστορ και τοποθετήσεις [υψομετρικα] χαμηλοτερα την 
ψήκτρα απο το τρανζιστορ ,,,απλα δεν θα ψύξει τιποτα,,


για να το κανω πιο απλο ...απλα καψε με το φλόγιστρο μια σιδερενια μπαρα 20cm μηκος κρατώντας την οριζόντια,,

οταν γινει κοκκινη κρατησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα ψηλα,,, η θερμότητα θα παραμείνει εκει μεχρι να κρυωσει,,,
κράτησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα χαμηλα ,, μεσα σε δευτερόλεπτα θα μεταφερθεί η θερμότητα στο χερι σου.



τι να κανω ? να το κατοχυρώσω σαν πατεντα ? θα γελαει ο Panoss

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η ψύκτρα δεν μπορεί να αποβάλει θερμοκρασίες χαμηλότερες του περιβάλλοντος (π.χ. ανεμιστήρας που χτυπάει πάνω στην ψύκτρα ) . Αυτό που λέει στο #22 φαίνεται να λειτουργεί και σε εξωτερικές θερμοκρασίες μεγαλύτερες 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=280AlNuyasQ

----------


## tsimpidas

> Η ψύκτρα δεν μπορεί να αποβάλει θερμοκρασίες χαμηλότερες του περιβάλλοντος (π.χ. ανεμιστήρας που χτυπάει πάνω στην ψύκτρα ) . Αυτό που λέει στο #22 φαίνεται να λειτουργεί και σε εξωτερικές θερμοκρασίες μεγαλύτερες 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=280AlNuyasQ




ποια η διαφορά των μορίων που κινούνται σε έναν κάθετο ινοξ κύλινδρο 2 μέτρων από τα μορια του νερου που εξατμίζεται σε 60cm δοχείο ?

----------


## Panoss

> τι να κανω ? να το κατοχυρώσω σαν πατεντα ? θα γελαει ο Panoss



Να γελάω; ΕΓΩ; Είναι δυναμόν αυτό τσιμπήδα 'μ;
Όταν μιλάς εσύ τσιμπήδα εγώ κάθομαι προσοχή!
Τ' ακούτε ΡΕΜΑΛΙΑ; Όταν μιλάει ο τσιμπήδας, ΝΑ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!
ΜΙΛΑΕΙ Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ!
Ανοίξτε τα στραβά σας μπας και μάθετε τίποτα.

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Κύριε *tsimpidas*, δε χρειάζεται να μας εξηγείτε εδώ ότι ο θερμός αέρας είναι ελαφρύτερος και έχει την τάση να κινείται προς τα πάνω. Αυτές οι απλοϊκές εξηγήσεις και ερμηνείες, παρότι είναι σωστές, ωστόσο δεν προσφέρουν κάτι, αλλά από πάνω δημιουργούν και σύγχυση, διότι δεν σχετίζονται με το πρόβλημα του *Brewer*. 

*2.* Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα του *Brewer*, αλλά με αριθμούς, άσχετα με τη μέθοδο ψύξης που θα επιλέξει.
Την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία τη θεωρεί 20 βαθμούς, τη μάζα του μείγματος 40 κιλά, ενώ τη θερμοκρασία ζύμωσης 16 βαθμούς, σε 5 ημέρες. 
Ας δούμε τα ενεργειακά αυτού του προβλήματος. 
Για να μειωθεί η θερμοκρασία των 40 κιλών νερού 4 βαθμούς, πρέπει κάποιος ή κάτι να του αφαιρέσει ενέργεια: 

ΔΕ=mCΔT=40x4,18x103x4 (J) ή περίπου 6,68x105 (J).

Έστω ότι η μείωση της θερμοκρασίας, κατά 4 βαθμούς, γίνεται σε χρόνο 10 % της περιόδου ζύμωση, δηλαδή σε 12 ώρες. Εδώ τα απαιτούμενα βαττ είναι: 

P=ΔE/Δt = 6,68x105/12x3600=154 j/s = 154 W.

Συνεπώς, αν το ψυκτικό μηχάνημα έχει απόδοση 30 %, τα βάττ του πρέπει να είναι περίπου 460. Αυτά είναι τα βάττ της ψύξης, σε 12 ώρες.

Άς δούμε τώρα τα βάττ της συντήρησης αυτής της διαφοράς θερμοκρασιών: 20-16=4 (βαθμούς). 
Το μονωτικό το θεωρούμε διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη, πάχους 5 cm, με συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας: λ=0,05 W/mK. 
Για συνολικό εμβαδόν S=1 m2, τα θερμικά βάττ που εισέρχονται στον χώρο ζύμωσης είναι:

P=λST/d=0,05x1x4/0,05=4 W!

Συμπέρασμα, τα πολλά βάττ (460) τα θέλουμε στην ψύξη του μείγματος, σε 12 ώρες, ενώ για τη συντήρηση της μειωμένης θερμοκρασίας αρκούν μόνο 4 ή 12 βαττ, αν πρόκειται για ψυκτικό μηχάνημα. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που θεωρώ την ιδέα του κατακόρυφου σωλήνα χρήσιμη στον *Brewer*, καθώς μπορεί να τα καταφέρει στη συντήρηση της θερμοκρασίας. Στην ψύξη του μείγματος - τα πράγματα είναι «ζόρικα». Εδώ είναι χρήσιμη η ιδέα με τα παγάκια!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

> *1.* Κύριε *tsimpidas*, δε χρειάζεται να μας εξηγείτε εδώ ότι ο θερμός αέρας είναι ελαφρύτερος και έχει την τάση να κινείται προς τα πάνω. Αυτές οι απλοϊκές εξηγήσεις και ερμηνείες, παρότι είναι σωστές, ωστόσο δεν προσφέρουν κάτι, αλλά από πάνω δημιουργούν και σύγχυση, διότι δεν σχετίζονται με το πρόβλημα του *Brewer*. 
> 
> *2.* Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα του *Brewer*, αλλά με αριθμούς, άσχετα με τη μέθοδο ψύξης που θα επιλέξει.
> .



Δεν μίλησα για αέρα άλλα για* σταθερή απαγωγή της θερμότητας σε επίπεδο που χρειάζεται για ελεγχόμενο βρασμό*
μίλησα για υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολια και τον λογο που πρεπει να ειναι ινοχ και ανακλαστικές οι επιφανιες 
και επισεις μίλησα για διαχείριση των αεριων του βρασμού που προκειτε για μεθάνιο με έντονη οσμή.......κλανιάς

προκειτε για μια απλή κατασκευή που επισεις,,,δουλεύει !!!!!! δοκιμασμένη απο εμένα τον ίδιο.
τα πράγματα δεν ειναι ''ζόρικα'' κύριε Βασίλειε άλλα είναι απλά, όπως η κατασκευή που προτεινα και περιέγραψα ''απλοϊκός''

ειχα και άλλα να προσθέσω για τους ''υπολογισμούς'' σας και για το αν οι δικές μου ερμηνείες προκαλούν συνχυση
ενω οι δίκες σας ......ξεκαθαρίζουν .....το τοπίο 

αλλα θα περιοριστώ μόνο στο = Μια δοκιμή θα πείσει τον κ. *Brewer*

----------


## VaselPi

_υπάρχει μια πατέντα που ειναι πραγματικά low cost...._
_ονομάζεται= ''προσομειωση υπογειου'' και δεν θέλει ηλεκτρισμό πάρα μόνο έναν κύλινδρο απο λεπτό ινοχ σαν τις καμινάδες.
περί τα 2 μετρ ύψος με θερμομόνωση κατά το κάτω ήμισυ [το ένα μετρό μονωμένο] 
θα χρειαστεί ενα πορτάκι για να εχεις πρόσβαση χαμηλά,, και θα εχεις σταθερή θερμοκρασία ωστε ο βρασμός να γίνεται ομαλά,, 
τα αέρια απο τον βρασμό μπορούν επισεις να ελεγχθούν με αυτη την κατασκευή_.( post 20).

_αν το κάνει αυτο θα εχει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα,_
_χρειάζεται η ανακλαστική επιφανια του ινοχ ωστε να απωθεί ολη την υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολια και να μην δέχεται αλλη_. (post 23).

_ο κατακόρυφος σωληνας μεταφέρει τάχιστα την θερμότητα που υπάρχει στο κατω μέρος στο πάνω μέρος,_
_ετσι το κάτω μέρος εχει μια σταθερή θερμοκρασία ''αδρανειας'' περί τους 14 βαθμούς και το μονονουμε για αυτον τον λογο ωστε 
η απαγωγη της θερμότητας του εσωτερικου χωρου να μην επηρεάζεται απο εξωτερικούς παραγοντες,
το μισό πανω μερος απελευθερωνει την θερμότητα στο περιβαλον και ψυχει οτι βάζουμε μέσα.
το κατω μερος ειναι περίκλειστο, δεν κυκλοφορεί αερας._ (post 25).

_Αν ημουν ο seismic θα κατοχύρωνα μια πατέντα απο αυτό που όλοι γνωρίζουμε σαν......ψήκτρα...._
_για να το καταλαβεις θα το θεσω απλα,, αν βαλεις μια ψηκτρα σε ενα τρανζίστορ και τοποθετήσεις [υψομετρικα] χαμηλοτερα την 
ψήκτρα απο το τρανζιστορ ,,,απλα δεν θα ψύξει τιποτα,
για να το κανω πιο απλο ..._
_ καψε με το φλόγιστρο μια σιδερενια μπαρα 20cm μηκος κρατώντας την οριζόντια,,_
_οταν γινει κοκκινη κρατησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα ψηλα,,, η θερμότητα θα παραμείνει εκει μεχρι να κρυωσει,,,_
_κράτησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα χαμηλα ,, μεσα σε δευτερόλεπτα θα μεταφερθεί η θερμότητα στο χερι σου.
τι να κανω ? να το κατοχυρώσω σαν πατεντα ? θα γελαει ο Panoss_  (post 27).

_ποια η διαφορά των μορίων που κινούνται σε έναν κάθετο ινοξ κύλινδρο 2 μέτρων από τα μορια του νερου που εξατμίζεται σε 60cm δοχείο_ ? (post 29).

_Δεν μίλησα για αέρα άλλα για σταθερή απαγωγή της θερμότητας σε επίπεδο που χρειάζεται για ελεγχόμενο βρασμό_
_μίλησα για υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολια και τον λογο που πρεπει να ειναι ινοχ και ανακλαστικές οι επιφανιες 
και επισεις μίλησα για διαχείριση των αεριων του βρασμού που προκειτε για μεθάνιο με έντονη οσμή.......κλανιάς
προκειτε για μια απλή κατασκευή που επισεις,,,δουλεύει !!!!!! δοκιμασμένη απο εμένα τον ίδιο.
τα πράγματα δεν ειναι ''ζόρικα'' κύριε Βασίλειε άλλα είναι απλά, όπως η κατασκευή που προτεινα και περιέγραψα ''απλοϊκός''
ειχα και άλλα να προσθέσω για τους ''υπολογισμούς'' σας και για το αν οι δικές μου ερμηνείες προκαλούν συνχυση
ενω οι δίκες σας ......ξεκαθαρίζουν .....το τοπίο 
αλλα θα περιοριστώ μόνο στο = Μια δοκιμή θα πείσει τον κ. Brewer_ (post 32). 

Αρχικά 5 μηνύματα από *tsimpidas*.

*1.* Καταρχάς, η ακαδημαϊκή συζήτηση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη και χρήσιμη, αρκεί να γίνεται με ευγένεια και τακτ.

*2.* Από τα γραφόμενά σας στα post 20, 25, 27, 29 και 32 - να υποθέσουμε ότι η «πατέντα» αυτή είναι δική σας;

*3.* Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω την «πατέντα». Πως και γιατί λειτουργεί, όπως λειτουργεί. Αν θέλετε - μας την εξηγείτε.

*4.* Όποιος από τα μέλη του Φόρουμ κατάλαβε - καταλαβαίνει πως λειτουργεί αυτή η «πατέντα», ας μας την εξηγήσει και σε εμάς.

*5.* Στο post 32, η παρέμβασή σας θα ήταν χρήσιμη στον *Brewer,* αν σχολιάζατε τους «αριθμούς», που αφορούν τη Φυσική του προβλήματος. Προφανώς, η ανάλυση δεν είναι επαρκής, ωστόσο σε αυτή διακρίνεται ο ογκόλιθος του προβλήματος που ο *Brewer* αντιμετωπίζει. Την προσοχή του πρέπει να την εστιάσει σε 2 πράγματα, που διαφέρουν ενεργειακά: στην ψύξη του μείγματος και τη συντήρηση της χαμηλής του θερμοκρασίας.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nyannaco (15-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Προφανώς, η ανάλυση δεν είναι επαρκής, ωστόσο σε αυτή διακρίνεται ο ογκόλιθος του προβλήματος που ο *Brewer* αντιμετωπίζει. Την προσοχή του πρέπει να την εστιάσει σε 2 πράγματα, που διαφέρουν ενεργειακά: στην ψύξη του μείγματος και τη συντήρηση της χαμηλής του θερμοκρασίας.
> Βασίλειος.



O θεματοθετης θελει να φτιάξει μπύρα..............................  αν ηθελε να φτιάξει μενιρ θα ρωτούσε τον οβελιξ πως χειρίζεται τους ογκολίθους................

η μπύρα ειναι προϊόν ζύμωσης των σακχάρων του κριθαριού.............

αν η θερμοκρασία ειναι μικρότερη των 14 βαθμων η ζύμωση δεν ξεκινά ή αργεί τοσο που δεν γινεται η μπύρα ποτο αλλα κατούρημα.

αν η θερμοκρασία αυξηθεί πανω απο τους 18 βαθμούς πετυχαίνει σε βαθμό αλκοόλ αλλα χάνει το άρωμα της με την εξάτμιση.

αυτά ενω σας είναι άγνωστα κ. Βασιλειε και στον θεματοθετη ειναι ηδη γνωστά 
απλά 
θα επαναλάβω το _Μια δοκιμή θα πείσει τον κ. Brewer
_

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> O θεματοθετης θελει να φτιάξει μπύρα......................αυτά ενω σας είναι άγνωστα κ. Βασιλειε και στον θεματοθετη ειναι ηδη γνωστά 
> απλά θα επαναλάβω το _Μια δοκιμή θα πείσει τον κ. Brewer_



Αφού είναι γνωστά στον κ.Brewer τότε ρωτάμε εκείνον να μας κάνει ανάλυση (αν και προτίμησε τα παγάκια για καλύτερα )

----------


## tsimpidas

> Αφού είναι γνωστά στον κ.Brewer τότε ρωτάμε εκείνον να μας κάνει ανάλυση (αν και προτίμησε τα παγάκια για καλύτερα )



Αν μου ζητήσει ο κ. Brewer με π.μ. ανάλυση και σχέδιο τότε να μπω στην διαδικασία,,

το κοστος στις κατασκευές ινοχ δεν ειναι χαμηλό 
αλλα αν θελει να φτιαχνει μπύρα θα του φτιαξω ενα σχεδιο για 50-80λιτρα περίπου.υπολογιζω ενα κόστος γυρω στα 300-400 ευρώ
για μια κατασκευή 
που θα ειναι και ζυμωτήριο και σταθεροποιητης θερμότητας, και χωρίς ηλεκτρισμό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εμείς δεν ζητάμε το σχέδιο / την φιλοσοφία της λειτουργίας της πατέντας (π.χ. όπως για συμβατικά ψυγεία εξηγούμε ότι έχει συμπιεστή = κάνει αυτό / έχει σωληνώσεις = κάνουν εκείνο) .

----------


## tsimpidas

> Εμείς δεν ζητάμε το σχέδιο / την φιλοσοφία της λειτουργίας της πατέντας  .



στα @@

τωρα που το ξανασκευτομαι ουτε στον Brewer θα αναλύσω περετερω την κατασκευή..ας παει σε κανα σεμινάριο οινοποιίας να πληρώσει και να μάθει, όπως κάνει καθε φιλόδοξος οινοποιός.

----------


## kioan

Ακούστε μια καταπληκτική ιδέα: 
Όποιος δεν θέλει να γράψει κάτι, μπορεί απλά να μην γράφει  :W00t:  Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό!

----------

mikemtb (16-05-19), 

nick1974 (16-05-19), 

VaselPi (16-05-19)

----------


## nyannaco

> Ακούστε μια καταπληκτική ιδέα: 
> Όποιος δεν θέλει να γράψει κάτι, μπορεί απλά να μην γράφει  Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό!



 :Wink: 

Εχω και καλύτερη: πετάς ένα πυροτέχνημα που δεν μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις, και προκαλείς τον άλλο να πετάξει μαι τετρακοσάρα πειραματιζόμενος να φτιάξει κάτι που περιγράφεις χονδροειδώς σε δύο γραμμές, και να σου έχει εμπιστοσύνη επειδή είσαι εσύ (π.χ. ο μακαρίτης Hawking)! Ετσι πάει μπροστά η κουβέντα.

----------

vasilllis (16-05-19)

----------


## Panoss

> στα @@
> 
> τωρα που το ξανασκευτομαι ουτε στον Brewer θα αναλύσω περετερω την κατασκευή..ας παει σε κανα σεμινάριο οινοποιίας να πληρώσει και να μάθει, όπως κάνει καθε φιλόδοξος οινοποιός.



Δεν έπρεπε να το γράψεις δημοσίως σ' ένα φόρουμ, ξέρεις εδώ δεν μπαίνουν τυχαία άτομα......έκανες λαλακία... :Sad: ...τώρα...μπορεί να σου συμβούν διάφορα...

----------


## VaselPi

_Η ψύκτρα δεν μπορεί να αποβάλει θερμοκρασίες χαμηλότερες του περιβάλλοντος (π.χ. ανεμιστήρας που χτυπάει πάνω στην ψύκτρα ) . Αυτό που λέει στο #22 φαίνεται να λειτουργεί και σε εξωτερικές θερμοκρασίες μεγαλύτερες (_ _post__ 28  )_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Κυριακίδης.*

Η παρατήρησή σας είναι σωστή. Θα διόρθωνα μόνο την αρχή της πρότασης: «Η ψύκτρα δεν μπορεί να _δημιουργήσει_ θερμοκρασίες....». Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Προς απόδειξη των όσων λέτε, επισυνάψατε ένα video, το οποίο είναι, δυστυχώς, σκέτη και χονδροκομμένη απάτη.  
Η μόνη σωστή ένδειξη που βλέπουμε στο video είναι η αρχική εξωτερική θερμοκρασία (40,4 C) και σχετική υγρασία (47 %). Όλες οι άλλες ενδείξεις, θερμοκρασίας και σχετικής υγρασίας, είναι προϊόν απάτης. 
Αν ο Ινδός είχε δίπλα του ένα ψυχρόμετρο με δύο θερμόμετρα-το ένα θα έδειχνε τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος, δηλαδή 40,4 C, ενώ το «βρεγμένο», κατά 9 με 10 βαθμούς χαμηλότερη. Η διάφορα αυτή των θερμοκρασιών είναι η μέγιστη δυνατή, σε συνθήκες, όταν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι 40,4 C, ενώ η σχετική υγρασία 47 %. Προσοχή, όμως υπό τον όρο ότι στο «βρεγμένο» θερμόμετρο η εξάτμιση του νερού δεν εμποδίζεται. Αν εμποδιστεί, οι ενδείξεις των δύο θερμόμετρων θα είναι ίδιες: 40,4 C. Αυτό δεν έλαβε υπόψη ο Ινδός όταν κουκούλωνε με την πετσέτα την όλη του κατασκευή. Έτσι, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση (ιδανικά) η θερμοκρασία σε αυτό το «ψυγείο» αναμένεται να είναι μειωμένη περίπου κατά 9-10 βαθμούς, αλλά αν λάβουμε υπόψη το κουκούλωμα, τη θερμοκρασία τη βλέπω να είναι μειωμένη μόνο κατά 3-4 βαθμούς, ανάλογα με το πόσο στεγανό (για τους υδρατμούς) ήταν το κουκούλωμα. Επομένως οι ενδείξεις της θερμοκρασίας, 27 C και 17 C, που βλέπουμε σε αυτό το video, είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η μόνη σωστή ένδειξη που βλέπουμε στο video είναι η αρχική εξωτερική θερμοκρασία (40,4 C) και σχετική υγρασία (47 %). Όλες οι άλλες ενδείξεις, θερμοκρασίας και σχετικής υγρασίας, είναι προϊόν απάτης.



Το έχω υπόψιν για την απάτη , επειδή φαίνεται να έβαλε και εμφιαλωμένο παγωμένο νερό μέσα και αυτό συντηρούσε θερμοκρασία , όχι ως πατέντα με τις πραγματικές αποδόσεις .

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ...
> Η μόνη σωστή ένδειξη που βλέπουμε στο video είναι η αρχική εξωτερική θερμοκρασία (40,4 C) και σχετική υγρασία (47 %). Όλες οι άλλες ενδείξεις, θερμοκρασίας και σχετικής υγρασίας, είναι προϊόν απάτης. 
> Αν ο Ινδός είχε δίπλα του ένα ψυχρόμετρο με δύο θερμόμετρα-το ένα θα έδειχνε τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος, δηλαδή 40,4 C, ενώ το «βρεγμένο», κατά 9 με 10 βαθμούς χαμηλότερη. Η διάφορα αυτή των θερμοκρασιών είναι η μέγιστη δυνατή, σε συνθήκες, όταν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι 40,4 C, ενώ η σχετική υγρασία 47 %. Προσοχή, όμως υπό τον όρο ότι στο «βρεγμένο» θερμόμετρο η εξάτμιση του νερού δεν εμποδίζεται...



Μα, δεν εμποδίζεται Βασίλειε.

Στην ουσία το "wet bulb" είναι ολόκληρο το κιούπι που έχει κουκουλώσει ο Ινδός με τη βρεγμένη πετσέτα. Η θερμοκρασία μέσα στο δοχείο αναμένεται να πέσει τόσο όσο επιτρέπει η θερμοκρασία και η σχετική υγρασία του περιβάλλοντος. Όσο μικρότερη η σχετική υγρασία, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η πτώση της θερμοκρασίας.

Παρεπιπτόντως, ωραία άσκηση για μάθημα μετεωρολογίας.

----------


## VaselPi

_Μα, δεν εμποδίζεται Βασίλειε._
_Στην ουσία το "wet bulb" είναι ολόκληρο το κιούπι που έχει κουκουλώσει ο Ινδός με τη βρεγμένη πετσέτα. Η θερμοκρασία μέσα στο δοχείο αναμένεται να πέσει τόσο όσο επιτρέπει η θερμοκρασία και η σχετική υγρασία του περιβάλλοντος. Όσο μικρότερη η σχετική υγρασία, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η πτώση της θερμοκρασίας._

Αρχική μήνυμα από *Ακρίτας.*

Σε γενικές γραμμές η παρατήρησή σας είναι σωστή. Αλλά στο "wet bulb" του ψυχρόμετρου η κατάσταση είναι σε ισορροπία, ενώ στο κιούπι, λόγο μεγάλης του μάζας και περιορισμένης ποσότητας νερού στην πετσέτα, η κατάσταση απέχει πολύ από την ισορροπία. 
Στο θέμα της εξάτμισης του νερού, το λάθος είναι δικό μου, που δεν διευκρίνισα ότι αναφερόμουν στο νερό των 3 μπουκαλιών που πρόσθεσαν στην πορτοκαλή πετσέτα και την άμμο. Αυτό το νερό δεν εξατμιζόταν. Μικρό εφέ ψύξης έδωσε μόνο η βρεγμένη πετσέτα, αλλά λόγω μεγάλης μάζας της όλης κατασκευής και μικρής ποσότητας νερού που απορροφά η πετσέτα, δεν αναμένω μείωση της θερμοκρασίας πάνω από 3-4 βαθμούς. Αν κάποιος θέλει με τη βρεγμένη πετσέτα να επιτύχει μεγαλύτερη ψύξη στο εσωτερικό του κιουπιού, πρέπει να μειώσει τη θερμοχωρητικότητα της όλης κατασκευής και έτσι να καταφέρει μεγαλύτερη ψύξη του κεραμικού του. Για το σκοπό αυτό πρέπει:
*1*. Να μη βάλει την άμμο.
*2.* Να μη βάλει τα 3 μπουκάλια νερού.
*3.* Να μην εισάγει τίποτα στο εσωτερικό του "ψυγείου". Μόνο το θερμόμετρο.
*4*. Να βάλει μπόλικο νερό στην πετσέτα, όσο δεν πάει άλλο.
Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες, ίσως και καταφέρει να μείωση τη θερμοκρασίας του κεραμικού κελύφους του κιουπιού περίπου 6-7 βαθμούς, από τους 10 που δείχνει το ψυχρόμετρο. Ίδια θερμοκρασία (θερμοκρασία των τοίχων) θα επικρατεί και στο εσωτερικό αυτού του «ψυγείου». Σε αυτού του είδους τα προβλήματα, που δεν είναι σε ισορροπία, δεν πρέπει να μας διαφεύγει και ο ρόλος των μαζών. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## IRF

> *για να το κανω πιο απλο ...απλα καψε με το φλόγιστρο μια σιδερενια μπαρα 20cm μηκος κρατώντας την οριζόντια,,
> οταν γινει κοκκινη κρατησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα ψηλα,,, η θερμότητα θα παραμείνει εκει μεχρι να κρυωσει,,,*
> κράτησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα χαμηλα ,, μεσα σε δευτερόλεπτα θα μεταφερθεί η θερμότητα στο χερι σου.



Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα  το δοκιμάσες; Στην μπάρα σιδήρου  υπάρχει και αγωγή θερμότητας με ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια;Μήπως υπολογίζεις μόνο την αγωγή με ρεύματα αέρα εξωτερικά;

----------


## tsimpidas

> Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα  το δοκιμάσες; Στην μπάρα σιδήρου  υπάρχει και αγωγή θερμότητας με ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια;Μήπως υπολογίζεις μόνο την αγωγή με ρεύματα αέρα εξωτερικά;



μόνο εσωτερικά,, ο αέρας δεν υπολογίζεται.

----------


## VaselPi

_Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα το δοκιμάσες; Στην μπάρα σιδήρου υπάρχει και αγωγή θερμότητας με ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια;Μήπως υπολογίζεις μόνο την αγωγή με ρεύματα αέρα εξωτερικά;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *IRF* (post 46).


_μόνο εσωτερικά,, ο αέρας δεν υπολογίζεται_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tsimpidas* (post 47).

Είναι εσφαλμένη η απάντηση στον *IRF*, καθώς είναι εσφαλμένη η εικόνα που έχετε για το φαινόμενο, που όντως υφίσταται. Ακριβώς ο αέρας πρέπει να υπολογίζεται και να λαμβάνεται υπόψη. Διότι αυτό που αισθάνεται το χέρι στο ψυχρό άκρο της σιδερένιας μπάρας οφείλεται στον αναδυόμενο θερμό αέρα. Τι σχέση έχει η εσωτερική διάδοση της θερμότητας στη σιδερένια μπάρα, με τον προσανατολισμό της; 
Βασίλειος.

----------

IRF (23-02-22)

----------


## tsimpidas

> *Τι σχέση έχει η εσωτερική διάδοση της θερμότητας στη σιδερένια μπάρα, με τον προσανατολισμό της;* 
> Βασίλειος.



αν ήξερες............. θα ρωτούσες ? 



ειναι απλό πείραμα, δοκίμασε το.

----------


## nick1974

απο δω και μπρος με τη νεα φυσικη θα στηνω τα heat pipes καθετα σαν παλουκια! ετσι καθε τσιπακι που ακουμπανε θα χει πολικο ψυχος  :Lol: 
Μπορει να χρησιμευουν και για να τρυπας hot dog...  ΩΠΣ... ΛΑΘΟΣ, αφου θα ναι καθετα μαλλον θα ναι cold dog  :hahahha: 


tsimpida ηρεμισε, εσυ εχεις κανει τα πειραματα που προτεινεις και ειχες τα αποτελεσματα που νομιζεις?

----------


## tsimpidas

ναι, τα εχω κάνει.

----------


## nestoras

> αν ήξερες............. θα ρωτούσες ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ειναι απλό πείραμα, δοκίμασε το.



Η θερμότητα πολύ απλοϊκά διαδίδεται μέσα στο υλικό εξαιτίας της "άτακτης" κίνησης των μορίων. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι ανηφόρα ή κατηφόρα.

Σύμφωνα με τη λογική σου δε θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν τα κολλητήρια παρά μόνο αν τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε με τη μύτη προς τα επάνω.

----------


## VaselPi

_αν ήξερες............. θα ρωτούσες ? 
ειναι απλό πείραμα, δοκίμασε το._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tsimpidas*. 

Εκατοντάδες φορές είχα κάνει αυτό το πείραμα. Το φαινόμενο όντως υφίσταται. Το ζήτημα είναι - η ερμηνεία του. 
Σε μία σιδερένια ράβδο με μήκος 20 εκατοστά, ακόμη και αν το ένα άκρο πυρακτωθεί, το άλλο, αρκετή ώρα θα παραμένει ακόμη ψυχρό, λόγω κακής θερμικής αγωγιμότητας του σιδήρου. Κάποια στιγμή θα θερμανθεί και το ψυχρό άκρο. Επομένως, το φαινόμενο στο οποίο αναφέρεστε είναι μεταβατικό. Στο μεταβατικό αυτό φαινόμενο:
*1.* Με το πυρακτωμένο άκρο «κάτω», πριν θερμανθεί το ψυχρό άκρο, τα δάχτυλα του χεριού θα αισθάνονται την επίδραση του αναδυόμενου θερμού αέρα, «καίγοντάς» τα «εξωτερικά», παρότι το εσωτερικό τους μέρος νιώθουν το ψυχρό μέταλλο που αγγίζουν.
*2.* Με το πυρακτωμένο άκρο «πάνω», πριν θερμανθεί το ψυχρό άκρο, τα δάχτυλα των χεριών θα νιώθουν μόνο το ψυχρό μέταλλο που αγγίζουν. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

IRF (23-02-22)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η θερμότητα πολύ απλοϊκά διαδίδεται μέσα στο υλικό εξαιτίας της "άτακτης" κίνησης των μορίων. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι ανηφόρα ή κατηφόρα.



Έτσι ακριβώς 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mLSnEC54Fs
Στην παραπάνω παγομηχανή δημιουργεί πάγους με την κατερχόμενη ψύξη μέσα από το μέταλλο / αλλά στην φάση 0:30 έως την φάση 0:40 γίνεται αντιστροφή κύκλου ψύξης σε θερμή μετάδοση και ξεκολλούν οι παγόκυβοι (εδώ η θερμότητα παίρνει επίσης "καθοδική" κατεύθυνση.) ? όχι .

----------


## tsimpidas

> Η θερμότητα πολύ απλοϊκά διαδίδεται μέσα στο υλικό εξαιτίας της "άτακτης" κίνησης των μορίων. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι ανηφόρα ή κατηφόρα.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τη λογική σου δε θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν τα κολλητήρια παρά μόνο αν τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε με τη μύτη προς τα επάνω.






βλέπω κατι βίντεο ποτε-ποτε με κάποιους που προσπαθούν να αποδείξουν στους συνομιλητές τους 
τα λεγόμενα τους,, εγω δεν νοιώθω αυτή την ''ανάγκη''

έτσι εγώ ξέρω οτι ξέρω και εσυ-εσεις ξέρετε οτι ξέρετε, 
συζήτηση κάνουμε, δεν σημαίνει οτι θα αλλάξουμε γνώμη ο ένας ή ο άλλος [τουλάχιστον όχι σήμερα]

τα πράγματα στην δική μου αντίληψη εχουν και μεγαλύτερο και μικρότερο μέγεθος και σχήμα απο τα ηλεκτρικά κολλητήρια όποτε.......

----------


## VaselPi

_Η θερμότητα πολύ απλοϊκά διαδίδεται μέσα στο υλικό εξαιτίας της "άτακτης" κίνησης των μορίων. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι ανηφόρα ή κατηφόρα._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras*.

Ορθή, ορθότατη παρατήρηση, ως προς την ανηφόρα - κατηφόρα. Αλλά μια και το φέρνει η κουβέντα, αυτός ο μηχανισμός θερμικής αγωγιμότητας παρατηρείται στα αμέταλλα. Στα μέταλλα, στον μηχανισμό αυτών προστίθεται και η αγωγή μέσω πολύ ευκίνητου «αερίου ηλεκτρονίων», ο οποίος είναι εκατοντάδες φορές ισχυρότερος του «πλεγματικού». Έτσι, στο μέταλλο, όσο μεγαλύτερη ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα αυτό έχει, τόσο είναι μεγαλύτερη και η θερμική του αγωγιμότητα (Νόμος των Viedemann Franz). 
Βασίλειος.

----------

IRF (18-05-19), 

nestoras (17-05-19)

----------


## IRF

> Η θερμότητα πολύ απλοϊκά διαδίδεται μέσα στο υλικό εξαιτίας της "άτακτης" κίνησης των μορίων. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι ανηφόρα ή κατηφόρα.



και στα μέταλλα συμπληρώνω και μέσω των ελεύθερων ηλεκτρονίων.Όντως το αν είναι ανηφόρα ή κατηφόρα τι σχέση έχει;Εκφράζω απορία για κάτι που ΔΕΝ ξέρω και ΔΕΝ κατάλαβα δεν έχω σκοπό να προσβάλλω κανέναν στη συζήτηση και μου ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## IRF

Απορία, αν στο μέταλλο υπάρχει ήδη ισχυρό ρεύμα DC( ηλεκτρικό που δεν το θερμαίνει σημαντικά)η αγωγή θερμότητας θα είναι καλύτερη προς τη διεύθυνση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος;

----------


## tsimpidas

> Εκατοντάδες φορές είχα κάνει αυτό το πείραμα. Το φαινόμενο όντως υφίσταται. Το ζήτημα είναι - η ερμηνεία του. 
> Σε μία σιδερένια ράβδο με μήκος 20 εκατοστά, ακόμη και αν το ένα άκρο πυρακτωθεί, το άλλο, αρκετή ώρα θα παραμένει ακόμη ψυχρό, λόγω κακής θερμικής αγωγιμότητας του σιδήρου. Κάποια στιγμή θα θερμανθεί και το ψυχρό άκρο. Επομένως, το φαινόμενο στο οποίο αναφέρεστε είναι μεταβατικό.  
> Βασίλειος.



Αρα για να επαληθευτεί ή οχι απλα θα πρεπει να βάλουμε ενα εμπόδιο στον ζεστό αέρα, πχ ενα χαρτόνι με μια τρυπα στην μεση, ωστε 
να μην επηρεάσει ο αερας το αποτέλεσμα.

Κατα τον δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικο νομο πάντα το ζεστό κινητέ προς το κρύο =

Ο νόμος διέπει την κατεύθυνση της ροής της θερμότητας μεταξύ δύο αντικειμένων ή περιοχών που είναι ασυμβίβαστες ως προς τη θερμοκρασία τους. Δηλώνει ότι δύο σώματα διαφορετικών θερμοκρασιών, γνωστά μεταξύ τους _και απομονωμένα από το περιβάλλον τους_, θα εξελιχθούν σε μια θερμοδυναμική ισορροπία στην οποία και τα δύο σώματα έχουν περίπου την ίδια θερμοκρασία. Για να συμβεί αυτό, μπορεί λογικά να συναχθεί ότι η *θερμότητα πρέπει να ρέει από το αντικείμενο της υψηλότερης θερμοκρασίας στο αντικείμενο χαμηλότερης θερμοκρασίας.*

ceb4ceb1ceb9cebccf89cebd-maxwell.png
_Ωστόσο, η_* θερμότητα μπορεί να ρεύσει προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση,* *υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα υποβοηθείται από άλλο σύστημα (μη απομονωμένο σύστημα).*

*το μη απομονωμένο* *σύστημα* *είναι** η* *βαρύτητα*
*και* *ανάλογα** την* *πυκνότητα** των μοριων* *εξελίσσετε** και η* *ταχύτητα** του φενομενου.*

----------


## VaselPi

_Απορία, αν στο μέταλλο υπάρχει ήδη ισχυρό ρεύμα DC( ηλεκτρικό που δεν το θερμαίνει σημαντικά)η αγωγή θερμότητας θα είναι καλύτερη προς τη διεύθυνση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από IRF.

*1.* Θεωρητικά - ναι, αλλά πολύ λίγο, θα έλεγα μη μετρήσιμα, καθώς η ταχύτητα της  μεταφορικής κίνησης των ελεύθερων ηλεκτρονίων, λόγω ρεύματος, είναι περίπου 10-4  m/s, ενώ της χαοτικής κίνησης, με ενέργεια Φέρμι (7 eV) είναι περίπου 106 m/s. Επομένως, η όποια βελτίωση της αγωγιμότητας θα είναι κατά 10-10, που είναι πολύ μικρή.    

*2.*  Όταν μιλάμε για *μεταβατικά φαινόμενα* σε θέματα θερμικής αγωγής, εννοούμε εξελίξιμες στο χρόνο καταστάσεις, μεταξύ δύο μόνιμων. Για παράδειγμα, μόνιμη είναι η κατάσταση στην μεταλλική ράβδο, στην οποί η θερμοκρασία σε όλο της το μήκος είναι 0 βαθμούς. Μόνιμη είναι και στη ράβδο στην οποί υπάρχει γραμμική κατανομή της θερμοκρασίας, λόγω εφαρμογής κάποιας πηγής θερμότητας στο ένα άκρο, ενώ το άλλο τηρείται σε θερμοκρασία 0. Μεταβατική είναι η κατάσταση στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα μετά την εφαρμογή της πηγής θερμότητας, όταν η ράβδος από τη μία μόνιμη κατάσταση (Τ=0, παντού) μεταβαίνει στη δεύτερη μόνιμη κατάσταση (Τ=kx). Έτσι, για την ανάλυση των μόνιμων καταστάσεων αρκεί η εξίσωση τύπου P=λSΔT/d, ενώ για την ανάλυση των μεταβατικών καταστάσεων, θα πρέπει να εξετάσετε διαφορικές εξισώσεις με μερικές παραγώγους τύπου dT/dt = (λ/ρC)d2T/dx2,  που είναι κάπως δυσκολότερη η επίλυσή τους. (Δεν τυπώνεται το σύμβολο της μερικής παραγώγισης)
Βασίλειος.

----------

IRF (18-05-19), 

kioan (18-05-19), 

pstratos (18-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Απορία, αν στο μέταλλο υπάρχει ήδη ισχυρό ρεύμα DC( ηλεκτρικό που δεν το θερμαίνει σημαντικά)η αγωγή θερμότητας θα είναι καλύτερη προς τη διεύθυνση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος;



οπως το αντιλαμβανομαι, πολυ θεωρητικα ισως ναι αλλα στην πραξη αν εχεις πχ ενα τσιπακι με 60 βαθμους θα παει 59.9999999 (χρειαζεται βεβαια πειραμα για να αποδειχτει).
ΙΣΩΣ εκει που θα κερδιζες εστω και ενα βαθμο πραγματικο (υπο προυποθεσεις) να ειναι να βαλεις τα heatpipes να παιρνανε απο πιο ψυχρη διαδρομη πανω απ την πλακετα η μεσα στο κουτι η να τα απομονωσεις οπως κανουν οι ψυκτικοι με τους σωληνες του ac.
Κι αυτο απο αντιληψη το λεω βεβαια, δεν εχω κανει καποιο σχετικο πεοραμα, αλλα βγαζει πολυ περισσοτερο νοημα.
Βεβαια στον πραγματικο κοσμο υπαρχουν τεχνικες που πραγματικα λειτουργουν και κατεβαζουν τη θερμοκρασια ευκολοτερα και καλυτερα και ειναι καπως ακυρο να μιλαμε για κατι τοσο εξωτικο με τοσο αμφιλεγομ3νη και μικρη διαφορα.(πχ καλυτερα υλικα ψυκτρας, καλυτερα  και περισσοτερα heatpipes, καλυτερη σχεδιαση ψυκτρας νε μεγαλυτερες επιφανειες, καλυτερα ανεμιστηρακια, καλυτερος αερισμος κουτιου κτλ κτλ κτλ  και τελος αν θελουμε ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα υπαρχουν κι αλλες λυσεις οπως υδροψυξη, ενεργη ψυξη με κομπρεσερακι, κτλ κτλ κτλ οπως επισεις υπαρχουν καμποσες βελτιωσεις που αποδεδειγμενα λειτουργουν  οπως lapping / γυαλισμα της ψυκτρας αλλα και του τσιπ, καλυτερες παστες, τακτικο ξεσκονισμα κτλ κτλ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

_Κατα τον δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικο νομο πάντα το ζεστό κινητέ προς το κρύο =
Ο νόμος διέπει την κατεύθυνση της ροής της θερμότητας μεταξύ δύο αντικειμένων ή περιοχών που είναι ασυμβίβαστες ως προς τη θερμοκρασία τους. Δηλώνει ότι δύο σώματα διαφορετικών θερμοκρασιών, γνωστά μεταξύ τους και απομονωμένα από το περιβάλλον τους, θα εξελιχθούν σε μια θερμοδυναμική ισορροπία στην οποία και τα δύο σώματα έχουν περίπου την ίδια θερμοκρασία. Για να συμβεί αυτό, μπορεί λογικά να συναχθεί ότι η θερμότητα πρέπει να ρέει από το αντικείμενο της υψηλότερης θερμοκρασίας στο αντικείμενο χαμηλότερης θερμοκρασίας.
Ωστόσο, η θερμότητα μπορεί να ρεύσει προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα υποβοηθείται από άλλο σύστημα (μη απομονωμένο σύστημα).
το μη απομονωμένο σύστημα είναι η βαρύτητα
και ανάλογα την πυκνότητα των μοριων εξελίσσετε και η ταχύτητα του φενομενου._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tsimpidas*.

Αυτό που μας λέτε είναι ότι το βαρυντικό πεδίο της Γης δημιουργεί ανισοτροπία στην θερμική αγωγιμότητα του μετάλλου, καθώς η κίνηση του ελεύθερου ηλεκτρονίου υποβοηθάτε όταν αυτό κινείται προς τα «κάτω», ενώ εμποδίζεται όταν κινείται προς τα «πάνω». 
Θεωρητικά - η επίδραση αυτή υφίσταται. Αλλά πόσο αυτή επηρεάζει την ισοτροπία της θερμικής αγωγιμότητας; Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μπαίνουν στο τραπέζι και οι αριθμοί. 
Ακόμη και στα πρώτα μαθήματα Ηλεκτρισμού, αυτό που μαθαίνουν οι μαθητές είναι ότι οι ηλεκτρικές δυνάμει μεταξύ των φορτισμένων σωμάτων είναι πολλές τάξεις μεγέθους ισχυρότερες των βαρυντικων. Για παράδειγμα, σε μία επίπεδη δίοδο κενού, το ηλεκτρόνιο, που εξέρχεται από την κάθοδο με μηδενική ταχύτητα, θα συγκρουστεί με την άνοδο με ενέργεια 10 eV, αν η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των οπλισμών (d=1 cm) είναι 10 V. Στην ορθή αυτή απάντηση, είναι εξαιρετικά ασήμαντο να προβεί κανείς σε διόρθωση, λέγοντας: «Ναι αλλά εσείς δε λάβατε υπόψη τη μείωση της δυναμικής ενέργειας του ηλεκτρονίου στο πεδίο βαρύτητας της Γης. Επομένως η σωστή λύση είναι Ε = 10 eV - mgh». Μένει να συγκρίνουμε τα μεγέθη 10 eV και mgh και να δούμε πόσο σημαντική ή ασήμαντη είναι η διόρθωση.

*1*. Σε J, τα 10 eV είναι: 10 eV = 10x1,6x10-19 (J) = 1,6x10-18 (J) ή περίπου 10-18 (J)

*2*. Σε J, τo mgh είναι: mgh = 9,1x10-31(kg)x9,8(m/s2)x0,01(m) ή περίπου 10-31 (J).

Βλέπουμε, ότι η διόρθωση είναι εξαιρετικά ασήμαντη: 13 τάξεις μεγέθους μικρότερη!!! 
Περίπου ίδιας τάξης μεγέθους αναμένεται και η ασυμμετρία στη θερμική αγωγιμότητα του μετάλλου λόγω βαρύτητας, καθώς τη συμμετρία τη δημιουργεί η χαοτική κίνηση των ελεύθερων ηλεκτρονίων που κινούνται στο χώρο ισότροπα, με την ενέργεια Φέρμι (7 eV, στο χαλκό).
Να λέμε, ότι η θερμική αγωγιμότητα προς τα «πάνω» είναι μικρότερη από αυτή, προς τα «κάτω», θεωρητικά είναι σωστό, αλλά μόνο θεωρητικά!!! Η όποια διαφοροποίηση της αγωγιμότητας, της «άνω» από την «κάτω», είναι εξαιρετικά μικρή (της τάξης 10-13) και, επομένως, ασήμαντη και πέρα και έξω από την πειραματική επαλήθευση και παρατήρηση στην κοινή πρακτική. 
Ανισοτροπία της θερμικής αγωγιμότητας παρατηρείται στους κρυστάλλους, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

IRF (23-02-22), 

nestoras (20-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

οτι πεις,,,,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=217c79JobzM



υ,γ, 

διάβασα και με προσοχή τα γραφόμενα σας,,  ειδικά εκεί που για να κάνετε τους υπολογισμούς σας 
χρησιμοποιησατε την δίοδο κενού και οτι=αυτό που μαθαίνουν οι μαθητές είναι ότι οι ηλεκτρικές δυνάμει μεταξύ των φορτισμένων σωμάτων είναι πολλές τάξεις μεγέθους ισχυρότερες των βαρυντικων.

και αφου ολοκληρώσατε μια εξίσωση με βαση τον ηλεκτρισμό καταλήξατε και στο συμπέρασμα σας ως προς την θερμότητα.



με το καλυτερο=
_Περίπου ίδιας τάξης μεγέθους αναμένεται και η ασυμμετρία στη θερμική αγωγιμότητα του μετάλλου λόγω βαρύτητας

_αρα κανατε μια εξίσωση που δεν εχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο ...και απλα υποθέτετε οτι ολα εχουν το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## nestoras

> ...με το καλυτερο=
> _Περίπου ίδιας τάξης μεγέθους αναμένεται και η ασυμμετρία στη θερμική αγωγιμότητα του μετάλλου λόγω βαρύτητας
> 
> _αρα κανατε μια εξίσωση που δεν εχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο ...και απλα υποθέτετε οτι ολα εχουν το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.



Διότι είναι γνωστό ότι το ηλεκτρόνιο γίνεται 10^13 φορές βαρύτερο όταν το θερμάνουμε και η βαρυτική δύναμη αποκτά αντίστοιχη τάξη μεγέθους.

Τσιμπήδα, μην εκτίθεσαι αν δε μπορείς να κατανοήσεις κάποια πράγματα.

Ο Βασίλειος σου εξήγησε γιατί έχεις την αίσθηση ότι η ράβδος θα ζεσταθεί γρηγορότερα όταν τη θερμαίνουμε απο κάτω προς τα επάνω σε προηγούμενο post.

Η βαρύτητα εμποδίζει τη θερμότητα να κινηθεί (εντός μετάλλων) όσο εμποδίζει ένα κουνούπι την πορεία ενός τραίνου.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Διότι είναι γνωστό ότι το ηλεκτρόνιο γίνεται 10^13 φορές βαρύτερο όταν το θερμάνουμε και η βαρυτική δύναμη αποκτά αντίστοιχη τάξη μεγέθους.
> 
> Τσιμπήδα, μην εκτίθεσαι αν δε μπορείς να κατανοήσεις κάποια πράγματα.
> .



κατάλαβες τι έγραψες ?  :Biggrin: 

έγραψες οτι αλαζει η βαρύτητα σε ενα ηλεκτρόνιο οταν το θερμάνουμε ??  :Tongue: 

και να μην .....εκτιθομαι ???? :Lol: 



φανταζομαι θα έχουμε σύντομα και μια άσχετη εξίσωση απο τον κ. Βασειλιο σχετικα με την βαρυτητα του ηλεκτρονιου.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## kioan

> κατάλαβες τι έγραψες ? 
> έγραψες οτι αλαζει η βαρύτητα σε ενα ηλεκτρόνιο οταν το θερμάνουμε ??



Εκείνος κατάλαβε πολύ καλά τι έγραψε. Ομοίως το κατάλαβε και ο κάθε νοήμονας αναγνώστης της παρούσας συζήτησης.

Το ότι εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις τον σαρκασμό ή προσποιείσαι ότι δεν τον καταλαβαίνεις προκειμένου να καλύψεις την κοτσάνα που έγραψες προηγουμένως, είναι ένα άλλο θέμα  :Wink:

----------

mikemtb (01-01-20), 

nestoras (20-05-19), 

VaselPi (20-05-19)

----------


## VaselPi

_και αφου ολοκληρώσατε μια εξίσωση με βαση τον ηλεκτρισμό καταλήξατε και στο συμπέρασμα σας ως προς την θερμότητα_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tsimpidas*.

Με παρεξηγείτε. Όχι προς τη θερμότητα, αλλά προς τη θερμική αγωγιμότητα, την οποί τη δημιουργούν τα ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια, ως «αέριο», που σε ένα πολυκρυσταλλικό υλικό (ή άμορφο) κινείται προς όλες τις διευθύνσεις ισότροπα. 
Φανταστείτε μία λεπτή μεταλλική ράβδο, με μεγάλο λόγο μήκος προς διάμετρο, για παράδειγμα, 50. Έστω ότι με κάποιον τρόπο, το ένα άκρο σχεδόν ακαριαία το θερμάνατε στους 500 βαθμούς. Προφανώς, η θερμότητα θα αρχίσει να διαδίδετε προς τις ψυχρότερες περιοχές, με 2 τρόπους ή, σωστότερα, με 2 μηχανισμούς: 

*1.* Μέσω μεταφοράς των ταλαντώσεων των ατόμων μέσα στα πλέγματα των μικροκρυστάλλων.

*2.* Μέσω διάχυσης του «θερμού αερίου» των ελευθέρων ηλεκτρονίων προς τις ψυχρότερες περιοχές. 

Λόγω μεγάλης ευκινησίας του «αερίου ηλεκτρονίων», ο δεύτερος μηχανισμός είναι δεκάδες και εκατοντάδες φορές ισχυρότερος του «πλεγματικού».
Όταν αναφερόμαστε στην ανισοτροπία της θερμικής αγωγής, πρέπει να επισημάνουμε κάποια διεύθυνση στο υλικό, την οποία τα ηλεκτρόνια την προτιμούν ή με κάποιον τρόπο η κίνησή τους διευκολύνεται. Για τα ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια που κινούνται με ενέργειες Φέρμι, στο άμορφο υλικό δε βλέπουμε να δημιουργείται τέτοια διαφοροποίηση ή διευκόλυνση της κίνησης προς κάποια διεύθυνση. Η διαφοροποίηση αυτή δημιουργείται στους μονοκρυστάλλους, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα, που ξεφεύγει από το θέμα που συζητάμε, δηλαδή τη διαφοροποίηση της κίνησης που δημιουργεί στο μέταλλο το πεδίο βαρύτητας της Γης.
Βασίλειος.

----------

IRF (20-05-19)

----------


## VaselPi

_με το καλυτερο=
Περίπου ίδιας τάξης μεγέθους αναμένεται και η ασυμμετρία στη θερμική αγωγιμότητα του μετάλλου λόγω βαρύτητας
αρα κανατε μια εξίσωση που δεν εχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο ...και απλα υποθέτετε οτι ολα εχουν το ιδιο αποτελεσμα._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tsimpidas*.

Δεν φαντάστηκα ότι αυτό πρέπει να το εξηγήσω. Ωστόσο θα το επιχειρήσω, αλλά ποιοτικά, διότι τα μαθηματικά εδώ είναι πολύ περίπλοκα. 
Η μεταφορά θερμότητας είναι φαινόμενο ενεργειακό και επομένως πρέπει να  εξετάζεται σε μονάδες eV ή J, που έκανα. Έτσι, πρέπει να εξετάσει κανείς την ενεργειακή κατανομή των ελεύθερων ηλεκτρονίων στο χώρο. Στο άμορφο υλικό, η κατανομή αυτή είναι σφαιρική. Η κατανομή αυτή θα διαφοροποιηθεί στο πεδίο βαρύτητας της Γης, κάνοντας τις ενέργειες των ηλεκτρονίων που κινούνται προς τα «κάτω», έναντι αυτών που κινούνται προς τα «πάνω», μεγαλύτερες περίπου κατά 10-13 (J). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τώρα η διάδοση της ενέργειας των ηλεκτρονίων από «πάνω» προς τα «κάτω» είναι ευκολότερη και επομένως, είναι ευκολότερη και η διάδοση της θερμότητας, από «πάνω» προς τα «κάτω». Από την άλλη πλευρά, η θερμική αγωγιμότητα είναι τόσο πιο αποτελεσματική, όσο πιο ενεργοί και ευκίνητοί είναι οι φορείς της, δηλαδή τα ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια. Από εδώ και το συμπέρασμα, ότι στο πεδίο βαρύτητας της Γης, η όποια διαφοροποίηση της θερμικής αγωγιμότητας αναμένεται πολύ χονδρικά να είναι της τάξης 10-13, έναντι των άλλων διευθύνσεων.
Βασίλειος.

----------

IRF (20-05-19), 

nestoras (20-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

οταν βλεπουμε ενα επαγγελματια Φυσικο να αντιμαχεται σε τοσα μυνηματα με τον tsimpidas ο οποιος υποστηριζει μια εμφανως λανθασμενη αποψη με επαρση και σθενος μαλλον κατι δεν παει καλα.

Βασσιλη το ξερω οτι οι καθηγητες ειστε υπομονετικοι και καθεστε και λετε και ξαναλετε μεχρι να καταλαβει ο αλλος, αλλα το να προσπαθεις να εξηγησεις κατι αυτονοητο σε καποιον που εγωιστικα ειναι σιγουρος πως το ξερει απλα δινει αξια στην εικασια του βαζοντας τη διπλα στις πραγματικες επιστημονικες θεωριες.
(ειναι βεβαια η δικη μου φυση να λεω τα πραγματα το πολυ δυο φορες με σοβαρη αναλυση κι αν δεν καταλαβαινει ο αλλος .... η σοβαροτητα σταματαει) χαρα στο κουραγιο σου...

----------

CybEng (20-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Εκείνος κατάλαβε πολύ καλά τι έγραψε. Ομοίως το κατάλαβε και ο κάθε νοήμονας αναγνώστης της παρούσας συζήτησης.
> 
> Το ότι εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις τον σαρκασμό ή προσποιείσαι ότι δεν τον καταλαβαίνεις προκειμένου να καλύψεις την κοτσάνα που έγραψες προηγουμένως, είναι ένα άλλο θέμα



δηλ συμφωνείς οτι _αλλαζει η βαρύτητα σε ενα ηλεκτρόνιο οταν το θερμάνουμε ??_ :Biggrin: 






> Βασίλειος.



εσεις κ Βασιλειε τι έχετε να πειτε για την ''βαρύτητα'' του ηλεκτρονίου κατα τον νεστορα...????

για να τον βγάλετε από την έκθεση.

----------


## tsimpidas

μούγκα στην στρούγκα......... :Laugh: 

μην........εκτιθεστε ετσι..... :Biggrin: 







> Εκείνος κατάλαβε πολύ καλά τι έγραψε. Ομοίως το κατάλαβε και ο κάθε νοήμονας αναγνώστης της παρούσας συζήτησης.







> *Διότι είναι γνωστό ότι το ηλεκτρόνιο γίνεται 10^13 φορές βαρύτερο όταν το θερμάνουμε και η βαρυτική δύναμη αποκτά αντίστοιχη τάξη μεγέθους.
> *
> Τσιμπήδα, μην εκτίθεσαι αν δε μπορείς να κατανοήσεις κάποια πράγματα.
> .



δηλ συμφωνείς οτι _αλλαζει η βαρύτητα σε ενα ηλεκτρόνιο οταν το θερμάνουμε ??_ :Biggrin: 






> Βασίλειος.



εσεις κ Βασιλειε τι έχετε να πειτε για την ''βαρύτητα'' του ηλεκτρονίου κατα τον νεστορα...????

για να τον βγάλετε από την έκθεση.

----------


## nestoras

> μούγκα στην στρούγκα.........
> 
> μην........εκτιθεστε ετσι.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δηλ συμφωνείς οτι _αλλαζει η βαρύτητα σε ενα ηλεκτρόνιο οταν το θερμάνουμε ??_
> ...





Αγαπητέ Τσιμπίδα, αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες εδώ και πόση ώρα είναι ότι το παρακάτω:





> "Διότι είναι γνωστό ότι το ηλεκτρόνιο γίνεται 10^13  φορές βαρύτερο όταν το θερμάνουμε και η βαρυτική δύναμη αποκτά  αντίστοιχη τάξη μεγέθους."



γράφτηκε με προφανές "σαρκαστικό" στύλ μπας κι ΕΣΥ καταλάβεις ότι αυτά που υποστηρίζεις για τη βαρύτητα και το ρόλο που παίζει στη μεταφορά θερμικής ενέργειας εντός μετάλλων είναι ΑΚΥΡΑ και είναι ακριβώς σαν να λες ότι το ηλεκτρόνιο γίνεται βαρύτερο όταν το θερμαίνουμε γι'αυτό πάει καλύτερα στην "κατηφόρα" παρά στην ανηφόρα.

Ας μη χαλάμε άλλο το thread με τα κρασιά όμως.

+1000 στο Βασίλειο για την υπομονή του να εξηγεί με τόσες λεπτομέρειες κι ας βρίσκει "τοίχους" (ντουβάρια) μπροστά του.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Αγαπητέ Τσιμπίδα, αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες εδώ και πόση ώρα είναι ότι το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> γράφτηκε με προφανές "σαρκαστικό" στύλ






δεν μπορώ παρα να δανειστώ απο τον φιλο σου την φράση του περι νοημοσύνης και υποτίμησης της νοημοσυνης= 
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από kioan_ 
_ το κατάλαβε και ο κάθε νοήμονας αναγνώστης της παρούσας συζήτησης.


__"σαρκαστικό" στύλ_  χαχαχαχα..... :Lol:  πετάς τις κοτσάνες και μετα προσπαθείς να τα μαζέψεις....

----------


## kioan

Για να μην ξεχνάμε από που ξεκίνησε όλο το θέμα περί της εξάρτησης της μεταφοράς θερμότητας από την βαρύτητα, όλα αυτά άρχισαν όταν διατυπώθηκε η εξής άποψη:





> καψε με το φλόγιστρο μια σιδερενια μπαρα 20cm μηκος κρατώντας την οριζόντια,,
> οταν γινει κοκκινη κρατησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα ψηλα,,, *η θερμότητα θα παραμείνει εκει μεχρι να κρυωσει*,,,
> κράτησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα χαμηλα ,, *μεσα σε δευτερόλεπτα θα μεταφερθεί η θερμότητα* στο χερι σου.



Και στην οποία παρακάτω προστέθηκε η διευκρίνηση:




> μόνο εσωτερικά,, *ο αέρας δεν υπολογίζεται*.




Ας αφήσουμε τα εκτός θέματος λοιπόν και διαφώτισε μας σχετικά με το που οφείλεται αυτή η τεράστια διαφορά στον χρόνο (μερικά δευτερόλεπτα έναντι αρκετών λεπτών) στην διάδοση της θερμότητας στην σιδερένια μπάρα ανάλογα με τον προσανατολισμό αυτής στον χώρο όπως εσύ μας την περιέγραψες, αποκλείοντας όμως εντελώς την μεταφορά θερμότητας με ρεύματα αέρα.

----------


## nestoras

> _Αρχικό μήνυμα από kioan_ 
> _ το κατάλαβε και ο κάθε νοήμονας αναγνώστης της παρούσας συζήτησης.
> 
> 
> __"σαρκαστικό" στύλ_  χαχαχαχα..... πετάς τις κοτσάνες και μετα προσπαθείς να τα μαζέψεις....



Ακριβώς αυτο. Βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζεις... 😁

Η παρομοίωση με το κουνούπι και το τραίνο σύμφωνα με τη λογική σου που κολλάει τότε??? 

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post870926




> Η βαρύτητα εμποδίζει τη θερμότητα να κινηθεί (εντός μετάλλων) όσο εμποδίζει ένα κουνούπι την πορεία ενός τραίνου.

----------


## vasilllis

τεστ.png
Υπαρχει συντελεστης υπολογισμου της μεταφορας θερμοτητας με αγωγη/συναγωγη αναλογως τον προσανατολισμο της(ανηφορα κατηφορα κλπ)

----------


## nestoras

Βασίλη, οι τύποι αναφέρονται σε επιφάνειες και αφορούν υπολογισμούς πχ για ψύκτρες. Προφανως και μια θερμή επιφάνεια θα κρυώσει πιο γρήγορα οταν κοιτά προς τα επάνω επειδή ο επιφανειακά θερμός αέρας θα φεύγει ευκολότερα ψηλά. Αυτό το  φαινόμενο ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το πως επιδρά η βαρύτητα στα ηλεκτρόνια του μετάλλου όμως, είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει καθαρά επιφανειακά. Και η σχέση της βαρύτητας αφορά μόνο στον αέρα που "περικλείει" τη θερμή επιφάνεια και σε καμία περίπτωση τον τρόπο με το οποίο θερμάνθηκε το μέταλλο (κίνηση ηλεκτρονίων).

----------

VaselPi (20-05-19)

----------


## vasilllis

Οχι οχι.καμια σχεση με κινηση ηλεκτρονιων.

----------


## VaselPi

_Υπαρχει συντελεστης υπολογισμου της μεταφορας θερμοτητας με αγωγη/συναγωγη αναλογως τον προσανατολισμο της(ανηφορα κατηφορα κλπ)_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani* (post 79).

Σε όσα σωστά αναφέρει ο *nestoras*, επιτρέψτε μου μια μικρή προσθήκη, με ένα παράδειγμα λεπτής μεταλλικής πλακέτας συνολικής επιφάνειας 100 cm2, δηλαδή από 50 cm2 η κάθε πλευρά. 

*1.* Στην πρώτη πρόταση, τη λέξη «αγωγής» θα την έγραφα «συναγωγής», όπως στον τίτλο του κειμένου που επισυνάψατε. 

*2.* Στην πρόταση: «Θερμή επιφάνεια προσανατολισμένη οριζόντια, προς τα άνω = 1,29», στη μεταλλική πλακέτα, θερμή (ενεργή) είναι η οριζόντια πάνω πλευρά. Η κάτω πλευρά θεωρείται θερμικά μονωμένη (ανενεργή). Επομένως στον τύπο, Q12 = APconvCF, το εμβαδόν (Α) είναι 50 cm2. 

*3.* Στην πρόταση: «Θερμή επιφάνεια προσανατολισμένη οριζόντια, προς τα κάτω = 0,69», στη μεταλλική πλακέτα, θερμή (ενεργή) είναι η οριζόντια κάτω πλευρά. Η άνω πλευρά θεωρείται θερμικά μονωμένη (ανενεργή). Επομένως και εδώ, στον τύπο, το εμβαδόν (Α) είναι 50 cm2. 

*4.* Στην πρόταση «Θερμή επιφάνεια προσανατολισμένη κάθετα = 1,00» στη μεταλλική πλακέτα, θερμή (ενεργή) είναι μόνο η μία κάθετη πλευρά, με εμβαδόν 50 cm2. Η άλλη πλευρά θεωρείται θερμικά μονωμένη (ανενεργή). Και εδώ, στον τύπο, το εμβαδόν είναι 50 cm2.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## vasilllis

> _Υπαρχει συντελεστης υπολογισμου της μεταφορας θερμοτητας με αγωγη/συναγωγη αναλογως τον προσανατολισμο της(ανηφορα κατηφορα κλπ)_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani*.
> 
> Σε όσα σωστά αναφέρει ο *nestoras*, επιτρέψτε μου μια μικρή προσθήκη, με ένα παράδειγμα λεπτής μεταλλικής πλακέτας συνολικής επιφάνειας 100 cm2, δηλαδή από 50 cm2 η κάθε πλευρά. 
> 
> *1.* Στην πρώτη πρόταση, τη λέξη «αγωγής» θα την έγραφα «συναγωγής», όπως στον τίτλο του κειμένου που επισυνάψατε. 
> 
> *2.* Στην πρόταση: «Θερμή επιφάνεια προσανατολισμένη οριζόντια, προς τα άνω = 1,29», στη μεταλλική πλακέτα, θερμή (ενεργή) είναι η οριζόντια πάνω πλευρά. Η κάτω πλευρά θεωρείται θερμικά μονωμένη (ανενεργή). Επομένως στον τύπο, Q12 = APconvCF, το εμβαδόν (Α) είναι 50 cm2. 
> ...



Με Βασιλειε
Ο Q12=απώλειες αγωγής(όπως αναφέρει) είναι κάμποσες σελ.ακομη που δεν ανέβασα.
Τα ανάρτησα γιατί σε κάποιο ποστ είχα διαβάσει ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο αν είναι πάνω κάτω κλπ,οπότε αυτό δείχνει ότι υπάρχει συντελεστής υπολογισμού.
Για την ακρίβεια αυτός ο τύπος μας δείχνει τις απώλειες που θα εχει το υλικό που θερμαίνουμε .

Το παράδειγμά σας δεν το καταλαβα καλά.υπαρχουν 4 κάθετες επιφάνειες,μια άνω και μια κάτω.υπολογιζουμε ακόμα και την "μονωμένη" επιφάνεια που ακουμπάει το θερμαινόμενο υλικό μας(εκτός αν θεωρούμε ότι είναι στον αέρα.

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Το κείμενο δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά καθώς γίνεται λόγος για απώλειες λόγω κίνησης του αέρα και όχι άλλον μηχανισμό, σωστό είναι να μιλάμε για συναγωγή, όπως σωστά αναφέρεται στον τίτλο. Είναι άλλο πράγμα η αγωγή της θερμότητας: στα στερεά υλικά, στα υγρά, στα αέρια κ.ο.κ.
*2*. Ο τύπος μας επιτρέπει να υπολογίσουμε τις απώλειες, σε βατ, μιας θερμής επιφάνειας, με τον _α_ η _β_ προσανατολισμό. Με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι στον τύπο απουσιάζει η θερμοκρασία. Μήπως αυτός αναφέρεται σε διαφορά θερμοκρασιών 1-ος βαθμού;
*3.* Γιατι 4 επιφάνειες; Η λεπτή πλακέτα έχει 2 επιφάνειες, στην κάθε πλευρά. Εξετάζεται η περίπτωση όταν αυτή είναι κάθετη, και όταν αυτή είναι οριζόντια.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Βασίλειος.



κ. Βασίλειε καλησπέρα

αν ειστε οντος γνωστής των ολων που αναφέρετε θα γνωρίζετε σαφώς οτι 
οταν ενα σωμα θερμαίνεται διαστέλλεται,,

η θερμότητα οπως ολες οι μορφές ενέργειας οταν εφαρμόζεται σε ενα σώμα επιδρά στα μόρια αυτού και
κατά προέκταση στα ηλεκτρόνια που το περιβάλουν,,





> Οχι οχι.καμια σχεση με κινηση ηλεκτρονιων.



[Βασιλη όλα εχουν σχέση με τα ηλεκτρόνια και την ταχύτητα τους..]


κ.Βασιλειε
γνωρίζετε υποθέτω ποιος ειναι ο ογκος των στερεών πραγμάτων και ποια η πραγματική μαζα τους έτσι ?
[θα παρακαλούσα να μην πεταχτεί κανας άσχετος με την βαρύτητα παλι..]

σας παρακαλώ απαντηστε στην ερωτηση μου και θα σας αποδείξω οτι επιμένετε σε μια αποψη που κατα βάθος ξέρετε οτι εχω δικιο.


https://i.gifer.com/XXJh.gif

----------


## VaselPi

Με τον *vasilimertzani* συζητάμε ένα θέμα εφαρμογής ενός τύπου θερμικών απωλειών, το φυσικό περιεχόμενο των συμβόλων του κ.ο.κ. Θέμα ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο. Αυτά που λέτε για τη θερμική διαστολή, αλλά και με ρωτάτε - τι σχέση έχουν με το θέμα που συζητάμε με τον *vasilimertzani**;*
Βασίλειος.

----------

vasilllis (20-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Με τον *vasilimertzani* συζητάμε ένα θέμα εφαρμογής ενός τύπου θερμικών απωλειών, το φυσικό περιεχόμενο των συμβόλων του κ.ο.κ. Θέμα ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο. Αυτά που λέτε για τη θερμική διαστολή, αλλά και με ρωτάτε - τι σχέση έχουν με το θέμα που συζητάμε με τον *vasilimertzani**;*
> Βασίλειος.



α, νόμισα οτι ακόμα μιλούσατε για το αν κάθετα ψύχεται γρηγορότερα κατι ή οχι...

----------


## VaselPi

Στη συναγωγή, ο προσανατολισμός της θερμής επιφάνειας παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο. Αλλά εδώ τη δουλειά την κάνει ο αναδυόμενος θερμός αέρας. Καμία σχέση με το θέμα που συζητούσαμε πριν.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Στη συναγωγή, ο προσανατολισμός της θερμής επιφάνειας παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο. Αλλά εδώ τη δουλειά την κάνει ο αναδυόμενος θερμός αέρας. Καμία σχέση με το θέμα που συζητούσαμε πριν.
> Βασίλειος.



θες να συνεχίσουμε το θέμα που συζητούσαμε πριν ??

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε *tsimpidas,* το θέμα της θερμικής αγωγιμότητας των μετάλλων είναι εξαιρετικά περίπλοκο, καθώς εξαρτάται από τη συγκέντρωση των ελεύθερων ηλεκτρονίων, τη θερμοκρασία τους, την ενεργειακή τους κατάσταση, την κατανομή, τη μέση ελευθέρα διαδρομή, τις κρυσταλλογραφικές σταθερές του πλέγματος και πολλών άλλων παραγόντων, που είναι αδύνατο, αλλά και άσκοπο να τεθούν σε μία συζήτηση στο Φόρουμ. Μερικές πλευρές της θερμικής αγωγιμότητας, καθαρά ποιοτικού χαρακτήρα, τις έχουμε θίξει. Να πούμε κάτι άλλο, επίσης ποιοτικό, το βρίσκω δύσκολο, καθώς στο σημείο που βρισκόμαστε το θέμα το θεωρώ εξαντλημένο. Ωστόσο στο μέτρο του δυνατού, θα απαντήσω σε οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση ή απορία που σας απασχολεί, σε θέματα Φυσικής ή Εφαρμοσμένης Φυσικής, κατά προτίμηση.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

> .
> Βασίλειος.



k. Bασιλειε θα εκλάβω την απάντηση σας με σεβασμό το οτι δεν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε 
το ''πολυπλοκο'' αυτο θεμα 
που προηγουμένως προσπαθήσατε να εξηγήσετε με εξισωσεις και αριθμούς που καμια σχεση δεν ειχαν με το αντικείμενο.

ετσι θεωρώντας δεδομένη την υποχώρηση σας απο τους ισχυρισμούς σας και με τους 
υποστηριχτές σας να εχουν αποδείξει *γραπτώς* την παντελή αγνοια επι του φενομενου της μεταφοράς-αποβολής θερμότητας 
θα σας αφήσω προς το παρόν.

----------


## kioan

*tsimpidas*, μιας και οι μαθηματικοί τύποι που δόθηκαν δεν σε καλύπτουν, τουλάχιστον εξήγησε μας αυτό που περιέγραψες σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου: 

Πώς η διάδοση της θερμότητας σε μια ράβδο (μόνο μέσω του υλικού της, αγνοώντας τα ρεύματα αέρα που την περιβάλλει) εξαρτάται από τον προσανατολισμό αυτής στο χώρο;Πώς η διαφορά αυτή είναι τόσο μεγάλη ώστε στην μια περίπτωση να γίνεται εντός μερικών δευτερολέπτων ενώ με διαφορετικό προσανατολισμό της να απαιτούνται να περάσουν αρκετά λεπτά;

Αναλυτικά τα τμήματα από τα γραφόμενά σου που θα ήθελα να μας εξηγήσεις, τα έχω παραθέσει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου.

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε *vasilimertzani*, επανέρχομαι στο θέμα που συζητούσαμε (post 81), δηλαδή τον τύπο 

Q12 = APconvCF, (W) 

στον οποίο δε φαίνεται η παρουσία της θερμοκρασίας ή, σωστότερα, της διαφοράς θερμοκρασιών Τεπ - Τπερ, επιφάνειας-περιβάλλοντος.

Για να είναι η σχέση εντάξει με τις μονάδες και τις διαστάσεις, ή πρέπει να γραφτεί ως:

Q12 = APconvCF (Τεπ - Τπερ), στην οποία ο παράγων Pconv είναι ένας σταθερός αριθμός, σε μονάδες W/cm2,

ή πρέπει να γραφτεί όπως στο κείμενο που επισυνάψατε, δηλαδή 

Q12 = APconvCF, όπου ο παράγων Pconv είναι ένας σταθερός αριθμός, αλλά σε μονάδες W/K(cm2), όπου Κ είναι η μονάδα της θερμοκρασίας. 

Με άλλα λόγια, στον τύπο που επισυνάψατε, ο παράγων αυτός πρέπει να αναφέρεται σε μονάδες: βαττ, ανά 1 cm2 και ανά 1 βαθμό διαφοράς θερμοκρασιών, μεταξύ θερμής επιφάνειας και περιβάλλοντος. Δεν μπορεί να είναι απλώς σε W/cm2, διότι έτσι παραβιάζονται οι διαστάσεις σε αυτόν τον τύπο.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

> *tsimpidas*, μιας και οι μαθηματικοί τύποι που δόθηκαν δεν σε καλύπτουν, τουλάχιστον εξήγησε μας αυτό που περιέγραψες σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου: 
> 
> Πώς η διάδοση της θερμότητας σε μια ράβδο (μόνο μέσω του υλικού της, αγνοώντας τα ρεύματα αέρα που την περιβάλλει) εξαρτάται από τον προσανατολισμό αυτής στο χώρο;Πώς η διαφορά αυτή είναι τόσο μεγάλη ώστε στην μια περίπτωση να γίνεται εντός μερικών δευτερολέπτων ενώ με διαφορετικό προσανατολισμό της να απαιτούνται να περάσουν αρκετά λεπτά;
> 
> Αναλυτικά τα τμήματα από τα γραφόμενά σου που θα ήθελα να μας εξηγήσεις, τα έχω παραθέσει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου.




καταρχην ο θερμός αέρας ειναι αποτέλεσμα της αποβολής της θερμότητας στο περιβάλλον,, αν δεν ητον αηρ και ητον ύδωρ πάλι το ίδιο θα συνεβενε..

συμφωνούμε ??

θα το παμε απάντηση στην απάντηση για να μην μεινουν απορειες...οκ ?

----------


## kioan

> καταρχην ο θερμός αέρας ειναι αποτέλεσμα της αποβολής της θερμότητας στο περιβάλλον,, αν δεν ητον αηρ και ητον ύδωρ πάλι το ίδιο θα συνεβενε..
> 
> συμφωνούμε ??



Ποιος θερμός αέρας;  :Confused1: 



Αφού στο πείραμα που μας περιέγραψες έγραψες πολύ συγκεκριμένα πως αναφέρεσαι στην διάδοση της θερμότητας μέσα στο σώμα του υλικού και όχι στην μεταφορά της μέσω αέρα:




> *μόνο εσωτερικά,, ο αέρας δεν υπολογίζεται.*





Το πείραμα που μας περιέγραψες αφορούσε την ταχύτητα διάδοσης της θερμότητας μέσα σε μια σιδερένια μπάρα χωρίς να υπολογιστεί η μεταφορά/αποβολή θερμότητας με αέρα.




> καψε με το φλόγιστρο μια σιδερενια μπαρα 20cm μηκος κρατώντας την οριζόντια,,
> οταν γινει κοκκινη κρατησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα ψηλα,,, η θερμότητα θα παραμείνει εκει μεχρι να κρυωσει,,,
> κράτησε την καθετα με την καυτη πλευρα χαμηλα ,, μεσα σε δευτερόλεπτα θα μεταφερθεί η θερμότητα στο χερι σου.

----------


## tsimpidas

συμφωνούμε ή δεν συμφωνούμε ?

----------


## tsimpidas

άκουσε,,,δεν μπορεί να αργείς τοσο να απαντήσεις μια απλή ερώτηση,,, μαλλον στα σφυρανε παρα-πεντε και απαντάς και 5...

αν πρέπει να πάρεις συμβουλές για να απαντήσεις καλύτερα να μιλήσω κατευθείαν με αυτόν που συμβουλευεσαι...

----------


## kioan

Σε ποιο πράγμα να συμφωνούμε;

Εδώ τα όσα γράφεις σήμερα δε συμφωνούν με τα όσα έγραφες μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν.

Προχτές μιλούσες για διάδοση της θερμότητας μέσα στο σώμα της ράβδου και τώρα μιλάς για μεταφορά θερμότητας μέσω αέρα.


Η ερώτηση μου είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένη και βασίζεται στα δικά σου λόγια: Τι συμβαίνει με την διάδοση της θερμότητας μέσα στη ράβδο όπως μας την περιέγραψες (που οφείλεται η τεράστια διαφορά στην ταχύτητα;), αλλά αγνοώντας εντελώς την μεταφορά θερμότητας μέσω του αέρα που την περιβάλλει.

----------


## tsimpidas

> καταρχην ο θερμός αέρας ειναι αποτέλεσμα της αποβολής της θερμότητας στο περιβάλλον,, αν δεν ητον αηρ και ητον ύδωρ πάλι το ίδιο θα συνεβενε..
> 
> συμφωνούμε ??
> 
> θα το παμε απάντηση στην απάντηση για να μην μεινουν απορειες...οκ ?




θα το πάμε και εκει..... θελω να σου δώσω ενα μάθημα.......... φυσικής

τωρα... συμφωνουμε ή δεν συμφωνούμε ???

----------


## kioan

> θα το πάμε και εκει..... θελω να σου δώσω ενα μάθημα.......... φυσικής



Μαθήματα φυσικής δεν χρειάζομαι. Μην προσπαθείς να κατευθύνεις τη συζήτηση αλλού.
Απάντησε πρώτα αυτό που σε ρώτησα σχετικά με τα όσα μας έγραφες τις προηγούμενες ημέρες και όταν τα λύσουμε αυτά, πάμε και παρακάτω. Έκτοτε έχουν ήδη γραφτεί 2 σελίδες μηνυμάτων και αποφεύγεις να απαντήσεις σε μια τόσο απλή ερώτηση.

----------


## tsimpidas

για να σε κανω να καταλάβεις πως η βαρυτητα επηρεάζει αμεσα την μεταφορά της θερμότητας μεσα στην σιδερενια μπαρα.....

θα πρέπει να σε κανω να το καταλάβεις....

και ο μονος τροπος να σε ''διδαξω'' ειναι ξεκινώντας απο πραγματα που ηδη ξερεις και αποδέχεσαι...

εγω* δεν αλλαζω τίποτα* απο αυτα που εχω ηδη γραψει,, αν θες* να τα καταλάβεις* πρέπει να το αναλύσουμε.

----------


## kioan

Αντί να γράφεις απανωτά μηνύματα που δεν προσθέτουν τίποτα στη συζήτηση, θα μπορούσες με ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο κείμενο 4-5 προτάσεων να απαντήσεις σε αυτό που σε ρώτησα (αν φυσικά το θέλεις).

Με το να βάζεις μεγαλύτερα fonts και να απαντάς στις ερωτήσεις με ερώτηση, δεν πρόκειται να πείσεις κανέναν. Αν δεν θέλεις να απαντήσεις κάτι, μην απαντάς καθόλου και άσε διαβάζουν βγάζουν τα συμπεράσματά τους.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Αντί να γράφεις απανωτά μηνύματα που δεν προσθέτουν τίποτα στη συζήτηση, θα μπορούσες με ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο κείμενο 4-5 προτάσεων να απαντήσεις σε αυτό που σε ρώτησα (αν φυσικά το θέλεις).
> 
> Με το να βάζεις μεγαλύτερα fonts και να απαντάς στις ερωτήσεις με ερώτηση, δεν πρόκειται να πείσεις κανέναν. Αν δεν θέλεις να απαντήσεις κάτι, μην απαντάς καθόλου και άσε διαβάζουν βγάζουν τα συμπεράσματά τους.



Ο κυρ-βασιλης μολις του ειπα 3 λέξεις [ογκος-μαζα-ενεργεια] καταλαβε οτι δεν τον ''παίρνει'' παραπέρα... 

και εσυ είσαι αρκετά νοήμων για να το έχεις ηδη καταλάβει και για σένα...

και αφου σέβεσαι τοσο τους νοήμονες αναγνώστες του θέματος θα μπορούσες να μαθεις τουλάχιστον κατι αναλύοντας το.

εφοσον στο _''συμφωνούμε ή δεν συμφωνούμε''_ απαντας με υπεκφυγες σημενει οτι....δεν συμφωνούμε.

αστο προς το παρον,, μπορει ο κ.Βασιλειος να εχει διάθεση για συζήτηση.

----------


## kioan

> Ο κυρ-βασιλης μολις του ειπα 3 λέξεις [ογκος-μαζα-ενεργεια] καταλαβε οτι δεν τον ''παίρνει'' παραπέρα...



Το ότι κάποιος σταμάτησε να σου απαντά, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι τον κέρδισες με τα επιχειρήματά σου. Μπορεί απλώς να κατάλαβε το μάταιο του πράγματος  :Wink: 
Το "παραπέρα" της δικής σου κοσμοθεωρίας στο οποίο θεωρείς πως "δεν τον παίρνει" για να συνεχίσει, αγγίζει πλέον τα όρια του παραφυσικού. Είναι αλήθεια πως όντως ο Βασίλης μας έχει αποδείξει να κατέχει πολύ καλή γνώση μόνο του φυσικού κόσμου.



Συνοψίζοντας λοιπόν κυρ-Τσιμπίδα τα γραφόμενά σου, ισχυρίζεσαι πως η ταχύτητα διάδοσης της θερμότητας μέσα σε μια μεταλλική ράβδο (αποκλείοντας εντελώς την μεταφορά μέσω του αέρα που έρχεται σε επαφή με αυτήν) διαδίδεται με τάξεις μεγέθους πολλαπλάσια ταχύτητα όταν η ροή της είναι αντίθετη του βαρυτικού πεδίου σε σχέση με την περίπτωση όπου η ροή της είναι κατά την φορά του βαρυτικού πεδίου.

Μπορεί να μην μας είπες πως το εξηγείς αυτό, αλλά απλά και μόνο η περιγραφή του παραπάνω φαινομένου/παρατήρησης όπως μας την έδωσες, αρκεί για να βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματα μας.

----------


## VaselPi

Δε βλέπω να οδηγεί κάπου αυτή η κουβέντα. 
Κύριε *tsimpidas*, δίνετε την περιγραφή ενός φαινομένου και στη συνέχεια, ρωτάτε τον *kioan* αν συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί. Αν η περιγραφή είναι σωστή, γιατί να διαφωνεί; Ο αντίλογος δεν εστιάζεται στην περιγραφή του φαινομένου, αλλά στην ερμηνεία του. 
Σύμφωνα με τη δική σας ερμηνεία:
*1.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει μεγάλη θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν το πυρακτωμένο άκρο είναι «κάτω».
*2.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει μικρή θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν το πυρακτωμένο άκρο είναι «άνω».
*3.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει ενδιάμεση θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν είναι «οριζόντια». 
Περιττό να πω, ότι εμείς διαφωνούμε με αυτήν την ερμηνεία. Εσείς, την ερμηνεία αυτή μπορείτε να στηρίξετε, έστω ποιοτικά; 
Κάποιο φυσικό μοντέλο ή κάποιες περίεργες ιδιότητες των υλικών;
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (21-05-19)

----------


## nyannaco

Ως νοήμων - θεωρώ  - αναγνώστης, αντιστάθηκα αρκετές φορές στην παρόρμηση να μπω να απαντήσω. Αφ'ένός γιατί αναγνωρίζω το μάταιον του πράγματος (και απορώ με την υπομονή κάποιων), και αφ'ετέρου γιατί τις λίγες φορές που επιχείρησα να γράψω κάτι προς ή για τον Tsimpidas, κάποιο μεγικό χέρι εξαφάνισε το post μου.

----------


## Panoss

Όλα μου τα λεφτά στον τσιμπήδα! ΦΑΤΟΥΣ!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δε βλέπω να οδηγεί κάπου αυτή η κουβέντα. 
> Κύριε *tsimpidas*, δίνετε την περιγραφή ενός φαινομένου και στη συνέχεια, ρωτάτε τον *kioan* αν συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί. Αν η περιγραφή είναι σωστή, γιατί να διαφωνεί; Ο αντίλογος δεν εστιάζεται στην περιγραφή του φαινομένου, αλλά στην ερμηνεία του. 
> Σύμφωνα με τη δική σας ερμηνεία:
> *1.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει μεγάλη θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν το πυρακτωμένο άκρο είναι «κάτω».
> *2.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει μικρή θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν το πυρακτωμένο άκρο είναι «άνω».
> *3.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει ενδιάμεση θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν είναι «οριζόντια». 
> Περιττό να πω, ότι εμείς διαφωνούμε με αυτήν την ερμηνεία. Εσείς, την ερμηνεία αυτή μπορείτε να στηρίξετε, έστω ποιοτικά; 
> Κάποιο φυσικό μοντέλο ή κάποιες περίεργες ιδιότητες των υλικών;
> Βασίλειος.




Xαιρομαι που μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε ...

λετε οτι μονο με τον αερα μεταφερεται η θερμοτητα αντιθετα απο την βαρυτητα ετσι ??
γιατι οπως περιγραψατε ο ζεστος αερας ειναι ελαφρυτερος...





> *1.* Κύριε *tsimpidas*, δε χρειάζεται να μας εξηγείτε εδώ ότι ο θερμός αέρας είναι ελαφρύτερος και έχει την τάση να κινείται προς τα πάνω.
> Βασίλειος.



ο αερας αποτελείτε απο μορια και κατα προέκταση ηλεκτρόνια,, δεν προκειτε για κενο, αλλα για υλη με βαρυτικη ελξη 

σωστά ?? συμφωνούμε ??

ο λογος που 
ερωτω αν συμφωνητε μαζι μου ειναι ο ιδιος λογος που ρωτησα και τον kioan..








> θα το παμε απάντηση στην απάντηση για να μην μεινουν απορειες...οκ ?



k.Νικο





> Ως νοήμων - θεωρώ - αναγνώστης, αντιστάθηκα αρκετές φορές στην παρόρμηση να μπω να απαντήσω. Αφ'ένός γιατί αναγνωρίζω το μάταιον του πράγματος (και απορώ με την υπομονή κάποιων), και αφ'ετέρου γιατί τις λίγες φορές που επιχείρησα να γράψω κάτι προς ή για τον Tsimpidas, κάποιο μεγικό χέρι εξαφάνισε το post μου.



νομίζω οτι αυτη την φορα η μαγεία εχει εξασθενίσει όποτε 
κάντε άλλη μια δοκιμή...

----------


## nestoras

> ο αερας αποτελείτε απο μορια και κατα προέκταση ηλεκτρόνια,, δεν προκειτε για κενο, αλλα για υλη με βαρυτικη ελξη ...



Αγαπητέ Τσιμπήδα, καταλαβένετε τι γράφετε? Μην εκτίθεστε άλλο.

Ο αέρας μετακινείται προς τα επάνω σαν ύλη (υλικό σώμα), δημιουργείται ανοδικό ρεύμα το οποίο μπορείς να το δεις πχ αν βάλεις καπνό από κάτω. Όταν θερμαίνεις το μέταλλο, δεν ανεβαίνει προς τα επάνω το σημείο που θερμαίνεις σαν ύλη. Η θερμότητα διαδίδεται εσωτερικά μέσω της κίνησης των ηλεκτρονίων προς πάσα κατεύθυνση. 

Θες να συμφωνήσουμε στο ότι ο θερμός αέρας ειναι ελαφρύτερος απο τον ψυχρο? Να συμφώνησουμε, κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά είναι κάτι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ασχετο με τη διάδοση της θερμότητας στο εσωτερικό ενός μετάλλου.

----------

kioan (21-05-19), 

VaselPi (21-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

δεν μίλησα σε σένα...
θα περιμένω την απάντηση του *VaselPi* που Θεωρητικά κατάλαβε τα γραφόμενα μου σε αντίθεση με εσένα..

----------


## VaselPi

_Xαιρομαι που μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε ..._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tsimpidas*.

Κάνετε λάθος. Δεν σκοπεύω να συνεχίσουμε. Αντιθέτως, τη συνέχεια την περιμένουμε από εσάς, καθότι εσείς δίνεται ανυπόστατες ερμηνείες και επομένως στους δικούς σας ώμους πέφτει το βάρος της απόδειξης των όσων λέτε. Δε χρειάζεται να ρωτάτε κανέναν και τίποτα-περιττοί είναι και οι διάλογοι. 
Εσείς εμφανίζεστε με νέες ιδέες και επομένως εσείς έχετε την υποχρέωση να δώσετε στέρεα επιστημονική βάση στα όσα λέτε. Λοιπόν, σας ακούμε!
Σε ότι μας αφορά, τη γνώμη μας θα σας την πούμε μόνο όταν ολοκληρώσετε τη σχετική επιχειρηματολογία.
Βασίλειος.

----------

CybEng (21-05-19), 

kioan (21-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

α.. μάλιστα..καταλαβα.. :Laugh: .οκ. το αφήνουμε όπως έχει

----------


## vasilllis

> *1.* Το κείμενο δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά καθώς γίνεται λόγος για απώλειες λόγω κίνησης του αέρα και όχι άλλον μηχανισμό, σωστό είναι να μιλάμε για συναγωγή, όπως σωστά αναφέρεται στον τίτλο. Είναι άλλο πράγμα η αγωγή της θερμότητας: στα στερεά υλικά, στα υγρά, στα αέρια κ.ο.κ.
> *2*. Ο τύπος μας επιτρέπει να υπολογίσουμε τις απώλειες, σε βατ, μιας θερμής επιφάνειας, με τον _α_ η _β_ προσανατολισμό. Με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι στον τύπο απουσιάζει η θερμοκρασία. Μήπως αυτός αναφέρεται σε διαφορά θερμοκρασιών 1-ος βαθμού;
> *3.* Γιατι 4 επιφάνειες; Η λεπτή πλακέτα έχει 2 επιφάνειες, στην κάθε πλευρά. Εξετάζεται η περίπτωση όταν αυτή είναι κάθετη, και όταν αυτή είναι οριζόντια.



απο τις ιδιες σημειωσεις:
Συναγωγή: μεταφορά θερμότητας από στερεήεπιφάνεια υψηλής Τ σε ρευστό (αέριο ή υγρό)χαμηλότερης Τ που βρίσκεται σε κίνηση.
Για αγωγη δεν συζηταμε?






> Κύριε *vasilimertzani*, επανέρχομαι στο θέμα που συζητούσαμε (post 81), δηλαδή τον τύπο 
> 
> Q12 = APconvCF, (W) 
> 
> στον οποίο δε φαίνεται η παρουσία της θερμοκρασίας ή, σωστότερα, της διαφοράς θερμοκρασιών Τεπ - Τπερ, επιφάνειας-περιβάλλοντος.
> 
> Για να είναι η σχέση εντάξει με τις μονάδες και τις διαστάσεις, ή πρέπει να γραφτεί ως:
> 
> Q12 = APconvCF (Τεπ - Τπερ), στην οποία ο παράγων Pconv είναι ένας σταθερός αριθμός, σε μονάδες W/cm2,
> ...



κε Βασιλη
Ο τυπος που παραθεσα (λογω πνευματικων δικαιωματων δεν μπορω να τα ανεβασω)οπως σωστα αναφερεται ειναι μονο για υπολογισμο απωλειων(ακυρο βρηκα λινκ https://slideplayer.gr/slide/11183055/  σελ.27 .Κατοπιν υπολογιζεται μεσω του ΔΤ .

----------

thanasisHP (21-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

Εγω αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι πως στο συμπαν που ζει ο tsimpidas θα πρεπει να πινουν το ζεστο καφε με καλαμακι και το φρεντο απ το ποτηρι, αφου στα παντα το πανω ειναι κρυο ενω το κατω ζεστο...
Μηπως κατι ξεραν οι παλιοι? ...κι οι Led Zeppelin κι οι ACDC ?  :hahahha: 

tumblr_inline_pdqetyWAxv1sjxwmb_540.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

_απο τις ιδιες σημειωσεις:_
_Συναγωγή: μεταφορά θερμότητας από στερεήεπιφάνεια υψηλής Τ σε ρευστό (αέριο ή υγρό)χαμηλότερης Τ που βρίσκεται σε κίνηση.
Για αγωγη δεν συζηταμε?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani*.

Πριν αρχίσουμε την ακαδημαϊκή κουβέντα, σημειώνω ότι όσα έγραψα στο προηγούμενο post, παραμένουν σε ισχύ.
Στο θέμα που συζητάμε: η αγωγή της θερμότητας γίνεται με πολλούς τρόπους-μηχανισμούς. 
*1.* Μέσα στο στερεό υλικό: η μεταφορά γίνεται μέσω των πλεγματικών ταλαντώσεων και των ελεύθερων ηλεκτρονίων.
*2.* Στο αέριο: μέσω διάχυσης των θερμών μορίων προς τις ψυχρότερες περιοχές, αλλά στο βαθμό που με κάποιον τρόπο πατάσσεται η συναγωγή (εμποδίζεται η κίνηση του θερμού αναδυόμενου αερίου).
*3.* Στο υγρό: μέσω διάχυσης των θερμών μορίων προς τις ψυχρότερες περιοχές, αλλά στο βαθμό που πατάσσεται η συναγωγή.
*4.* Στο υγρό και αέριο: μέσω συναγωγής, μηχανισμός πολύ πιο ισχυρός της διάχυσης, καθώς ισοδυναμεί με τη μηχανική ανάδευση.
*5.* Μεταξύ θερμής επιφάνειας και αερίου (αέρα): μέσω διάχυσης των θερμών μορίων προς τις ψυχρότερες περιοχές, αλλά στο βαθμό που πατάσσεται η συναγωγή.
*6.* Μεταξύ θερμής επιφάνειας και αερίου (αέρα): μέσω συναγωγής, μηχανισμός πολύ πιο ισχυρός της διάχυσης, καθώς ισοδυναμεί με τη μηχανική ανάδευση του αέρα.
Συνήθως, στις περιπτώσεις 5 και 6, η διάχυση και η συναγωγή συνυπάρχουν, αλλά προβάλει η συναγωγή, καθώς ο μηχανισμός αυτός είναι πολύ ισχυρότερος. Επομένως, στην ψύξη μίας κάθετης θερμής επιφάνειας (αγωγή της θερμότητας από το στερεό προς τον αέρα), τον κυρίαρχο ρόλο παίζει η συναγωγή (κίνηση προς τα πάνω του θερμού αέρα, που ισοδυναμεί με ανάδευση). 
Ωστόσο, στην Πειραματική Φυσική απαντώνται καταστάσεις, όπου η συναγωγή πρέπει να μειωθεί στο μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμό. Για παράδειγμα, σε πείραμα μέτρησης του συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας του Αργού. Εδώ φροντίζουν, μία θερμή επιφάνεια, μέσω Αργού, να θερμαίνει κάποιο σώμα γνωστής θερμοχωρητικότητας. Τη ροή της θερμικής ενέργειας την υπολογίζουν από το ρυθμό (ΔT/Δt) ανόδου της θερμοκρασίας του σώματος. Για να είναι οι μετρήσεις σωστές, η θερμή επιφάνεια πρέπει να είναι πάνω από το σώμα. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση (θερμή επιφάνεια-κάτω από το σώμα), η συναγωγή θα «αχρηστέψει» τις μετρήσεις και όλο το πείραμα συνολικά, καθώς θα προκαλέσει τιμές αγωγιμότητας πού απέχουν πολύ από τις πραγματικές, όπου ο κυρίαρχος μηχανισμός μεταφοράς της θερμότητας είναι η διάχυση. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

vasilllis (22-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Εγω αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι πως στο συμπαν που ζει ο tsimpidas θα πρεπει να πινουν το ζεστο καφε με καλαμακι και το φρεντο απ το ποτηρι, αφου στα παντα το πανω ειναι κρυο ενω το κατω ζεστο...



αυτα είναι τα καλύτερα :Laugh: ............................................να λες οτι το ζεστό ειναι-παει πάντα προς τα πάνω
επι σελιδες των σελιδων 
και αυτοι που σε ''κρίνουν'' να καταλαβαίνουν οτι το ζεστό ειναι πάντα απο κάτω..... :Blink:

----------


## thanasisHP

τσιμπιδα διάβασα το θέμα από την αρχή και πραγματικά απορώ με την υπομονή σου
εχεις δικιο πάντως και αυτά που λες ειναι σωστά αλλα 

εγω δεν θα ασχολούμουν τόσο
για αυτό γουστάρω να σε διαβάζω.

----------


## tsimpidas

> εχεις δικιο πάντως και αυτά που λες ειναι σωστά αλλα 
> 
> εγω δεν θα ασχολούμουν τόσο
> για αυτό γουστάρω να σε διαβάζω.




ε.. αφου γουστάρεις.....να δώσω ρέστα...





> Σύμφωνα με τη δική σας ερμηνεία:
> *1.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει μεγάλη θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν το πυρακτωμένο άκρο είναι «κάτω».
> *2.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει μικρή θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν το πυρακτωμένο άκρο είναι «άνω».
> *3.* Η μεταλλική μπάρα έχει ενδιάμεση θερμική αγωγιμότητα όταν είναι «οριζόντια». 
> Περιττό να πω, ότι εμείς διαφωνούμε με αυτήν την ερμηνεία. Εσείς, την ερμηνεία αυτή μπορείτε να στηρίξετε, έστω ποιοτικά; 
> Κάποιο φυσικό μοντέλο ή κάποιες περίεργες ιδιότητες των υλικών;
> Βασίλειος.








> κε Βασιλη
>  λινκ https://slideplayer.gr/slide/11183055/  σελ.27 .Κατοπιν υπολογιζεται μεσω του ΔΤ .



η θερμικη αγωγιμότητα ειναι παντα η ιδια κ Βασίλειε ,το αποτέλεσμα αλλαζει,
ποτε δεν υποστήριξα 
οτι υπάρχει διαφορετική αγωγιμότητα σε ένα υλικό, γιατί μου ''χρεωνετε'' λέξεις που δεν έχω πει ??

----------


## tsimpidas

> εγω δεν θα ασχολούμουν τόσο
> .



ξερεις .....οι περισσοτεροι οταν τους πιεζουν να παραδεχθούν οτι ''πεταει'' ο γαιδαρος 
θυμώνουν και αρχίζουν να βρίζουν 
με αποτέλεσμα να πεφτει ban 

αν κρατήσεις την ψυχραιμία σου τοτε σιγα-σιγα ''ξεμπροστιαζονται'' με τις ασχετοσυνες τους και τον κακο τους χαρακτηρα 
και παρουσιαζουν τον πραγματικο τους εαυτο 
ωστε να μπορεί να τους δει ο καθένας που όπως εσυ ''δεν θέλει να ασχολείται''.

----------


## VaselPi

_γιατί μου ''χρεωνετε'' λέξεις που δεν έχω πει ??_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tsimpidas*. 

Δε χρεώνουμε λέξεις, αλλά την ερμηνεία ενός φυσικού φαινομένου. 
Από τι στιγμή που στο φαινόμενο αποκλείετε την εμπλοκή-επίδραση του αέρα, μένει η σημαντική μεταβολή της θερμικής αγωγιμότητας της μπάρας. 
Επαναλαμβάνω: αναμένουμε να ακούσουμε επιχειρήματα προς στήριξη της δικής σας ερμηνείας. Τα υπόλοιπα, είναι περιττά.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kioan (22-05-19)

----------


## nestoras

> ξερεις .....οι περισσοτεροι οταν τους πιεζουν να παραδεχθούν οτι ''πεταει'' ο γαιδαρος 
> θυμώνουν και αρχίζουν να βρίζουν 
> με αποτέλεσμα να πεφτει ban 
> 
> αν κρατήσεις την ψυχραιμία σου τοτε σιγα-σιγα ''ξεμπροστιαζονται'' με τις ασχετοσυνες τους και τον κακο τους χαρακτηρα 
> και παρουσιαζουν τον πραγματικο τους εαυτο 
> ωστε να μπορεί να τους δει ο καθένας που όπως εσυ ''δεν θέλει να ασχολείται''.



Αμφισβητείς τους φυσικούς νόμους και τις μαθηματικές αρχές με βάση την "εμπειρία" σου. Είσαι πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή μας μάλλον. Όσο και να μην το θες στο πεδίο μας υπάρχουν αντικειμενικά σωστές απόψεις και εξηγησεις κι αντικειμενικά λάθος απόψεις κι εξηγήσεις. Μάντεψε ποιες απόψεις πρεσβεύεις. Και για να μην παρανοήσεις όπως πολλές φορές κάνεις να σου απαντήσω ευθέως: γράφεις αερολογίες από ημιμάθεια ή από στενομυαλότητα επειδή είδες ή παρατήρησες κάτι κι έβγαλες μια δική σου προσωπική εξήγηση σύμφωνα με τις λίγες θεωρητικές γνώσεις που έχεις.

Με τον Θανάση μάλλον έχετε ιδιαίτερες σχέσεις μιας και σε αντίστοιχο θέμα που όλοι διαφωνούσαν μαζί σου ήταν ο μόνος που σε υποστήριζε στο θέατρο του παραλόγου:

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post843970

Έχεις να δώσεις μια φυσιολογική εξήγηση που να μην παραβιαζει νόμους φυσικής? Αν έχεις, τότε ανέπτυξέ τη και μην κανεις τον κινέζο αναφέροντας μας γενικές αλήθειες. Ειτε το θέλεις είτε όχι υπάρχουν νόμοι για τα φυσικά φαινόμενα, δε χρειάζεται να ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό κάθε μέρα. Απο επιστήμονες του youtube έχουμε γεμίσει. Ανέπτυξε μας τη θεωρία σου οσο πιο αναλυτικά μπορείς και μετά μάθε απο τα λάθη σου και το σωστό. 

Όσον αφορά στους "κακούς" χαρακτήρες αυτό είναι σχετικό και δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με διαβασμένους και αδιάβαστους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (και ναι, ανηκεις στη 2η κατηγορία).

Εννοείται ότι δεν περιμένω καμιά απάντηση με επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση από εσένα, πλέον το γύρισες στο αν είμαστε καλοί ή κακοί και μας χαρακτήρισες "κακούς" επειδή σου εξηγήσαμε 2 πράγματα για την κίνηση των ηλεκτρονιων τα οποία μπορείς να τα διασταυρώσεις απο αντικειμενικές πηγες (πχ βιβλία φυσικής).

----------


## tsimpidas

> Επαναλαμβάνω: αναμένουμε να ακούσουμε επιχειρήματα προς στήριξη της δικής σας ερμηνείας. Τα υπόλοιπα, είναι περιττά.
> Βασίλειος.



στο εξήγησα εδώ=





> Αρα για να επαληθευτεί ή οχι απλα θα πρεπει να βάλουμε ενα εμπόδιο στον ζεστό αέρα, πχ ενα χαρτόνι με μια τρυπα στην μεση, ωστε 
> να μην επηρεάσει ο αερας το αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Κατα τον δεύτερο θερμοδυναμικο νομο πάντα το ζεστό κινητέ προς το κρύο =
> 
> Ο νόμος διέπει την κατεύθυνση της ροής της θερμότητας μεταξύ δύο αντικειμένων ή περιοχών που είναι ασυμβίβαστες ως προς τη θερμοκρασία τους. Δηλώνει ότι δύο σώματα διαφορετικών θερμοκρασιών, γνωστά μεταξύ τους _και απομονωμένα από το περιβάλλον τους_, θα εξελιχθούν σε μια θερμοδυναμική ισορροπία στην οποία και τα δύο σώματα έχουν περίπου την ίδια θερμοκρασία. Για να συμβεί αυτό, μπορεί λογικά να συναχθεί ότι η *θερμότητα πρέπει να ρέει από το αντικείμενο της υψηλότερης θερμοκρασίας στο αντικείμενο χαμηλότερης θερμοκρασίας.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78066
> _Ωστόσο, η_* θερμότητα μπορεί να ρεύσει προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση,* *υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα υποβοηθείται από άλλο σύστημα (μη απομονωμένο σύστημα).*
> ...

----------


## tsimpidas

> Όσον αφορά στους "κακούς" χαρακτήρες αυτό είναι σχετικό και δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με διαβασμένους και αδιάβαστους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (και ναι, ανηκεις στη 2η κατηγορία).
> .



καλα,,,,, εσυ αστο... διαβασμενε.....χαχαχα :Lol: 






> Διότι είναι γνωστό ότι το ηλεκτρόνιο γίνεται 10^13 φορές βαρύτερο όταν το θερμάνουμε και η βαρυτική δύναμη αποκτά αντίστοιχη τάξη μεγέθους.
> .




μην διαβαζεις τοσο πολυ....θα παθεις τιποτα και θα αμολας τετειες κοτσανες.... :Laugh:

----------


## nestoras

> Ο νόμος διέπει την κατεύθυνση της ροής της  θερμότητας μεταξύ δύο αντικειμένων ή περιοχών που είναι ασυμβίβαστες ως  προς τη θερμοκρασία τους. Δηλώνει ότι δύο σώματα διαφορετικών  θερμοκρασιών, γνωστά μεταξύ τους _και απομονωμένα από το περιβάλλον τους_,  θα εξελιχθούν σε μια θερμοδυναμική ισορροπία στην οποία και τα δύο  σώματα έχουν περίπου την ίδια θερμοκρασία. Για να συμβεί αυτό, μπορεί  λογικά να συναχθεί ότι η *θερμότητα πρέπει να ρέει από το αντικείμενο της υψηλότερης θερμοκρασίας στο αντικείμενο χαμηλότερης θερμοκρασίας.*



Γενική αλήθεια, πάλι καλά που δεν αμφισβητείς τον 2ο θερμοδυναμικό νόμο.





> _Ωστόσο, η_* θερμότητα μπορεί να ρεύσει προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση,* *υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα υποβοηθείται από άλλο σύστημα (μη απομονωμένο σύστημα).*
> 
> *το μη απομονωμένο* *σύστημα* *είναι** η* *βαρύτητα*
> *και* *ανάλογα** την* *πυκνότητα** των μοριων* *εξελίσσετε** και η* *ταχύτητα** του φενομενου.*



* ΑΣΧΕΤΟ* με το θέμα διάδοσης της θερμότητας εντός μετάλλου. Προσπαθήσεις να μας πείσεις ότι η βαρύτητα έλκει τα ηλεκτρόνια προς τα κάτω εντός του μετάλλου? Έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ σου για τις θεμελιώδεις δυνάμεις της φύσης?? (βαρυτικές, ηλεκτρομαγνητικές, ασθενείς πυρηνικές, ισχυρές πυρηνικές). Γνωρίζεις τη διαφορά τάξεων μεγέθους μεταξύ τους?

Τι ρωτάω....? Η απάντηση σου είναι: "Φυσικά και όχι, αφού εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει άλλα πράγματα". 





> Διότι είναι γνωστό ότι το ηλεκτρόνιο γίνεται 10^13 φορές  βαρύτερο όταν το θερμάνουμε και η βαρυτική δύναμη αποκτά αντίστοιχη τάξη  μεγέθους.



Στην αρχή πίστευα ότι είχες κάποιο βαθμό χιούμορ και εξυπνάδας αλλά μάλλον ήταν πολύ προχωρημένο το σχόλιο για εσένα για να το καταλάβεις. Τέτοιο σκάλωμα σπάνια το συναντάς σε ανθρώπους. Απομόνωσες όπως ήθελες μια φράση (με τη στενομυαλότητα που σε διακρίνει) και την έκανες καραμέλα χωρίς να πάρεις χαμπάρι ότι ουσιαστικά διαφωνούσα κάθετα με αυτά που έγραφες και συμπλήρωνα από κάτω ακριβώς αυτό:

_ "Η βαρύτητα εμποδίζει τη θερμότητα να κινηθεί (εντός μετάλλων) όσο εμποδίζει ένα κουνούπι την πορεία ενός τραίνου."_

Αφού δε μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις το φαινόμενο που σου ζητάμε, ανέρτησε μας τη βιβλιογραφία σου για να το διαβάσουμε μόνοι μας (ή μήπως όλα αυτά είναι καθαρά δικά σου συμπεράσματα και δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά τεκμηριωμένα?).

----------


## nyannaco

Off-topic ερώτηση προς διαχειριστές: πώς μπορώ να πάρω ένα αντίγραφο του νήματος, για την περίπτωση που γίνει corrupted o server που τρέχει το forum? Δεν θα ήθελα να το χάσω!

----------


## VaselPi

Κύριε *tsimpidas*, για οικονομία του λόγου (να τελειώνουμε με αυτό το θέμα μία ώρα νωρίτερα), θα σας πω τις υποψίες μου:
Για κάποιο λόγο, πιστεύετε (πιστέψατε) βαθιά στο ρόλο που παίζει το πεδίου βαρύτητας στη θερμική αγωγιμότητα των υλικών. Θεωρητικά - έχετε δίκαιο, αλλά μόνο θεωρητικά. Στην πράξη, η όποια διαφοροποίηση της θερμικής αγωγιμότητας είναι της τάξης 10-13, που σημαίνει ότι είναι σχεδόν μηδενική. Υποψιάζομαι επίσης, ότι σε αυτήν την εσφαλμένη αντίληψη που έχετε για το ρόλο της βαρύτητας στηρίζεται και η δική σας «πατέντα». Η ιδέα αυτή δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει. Αν λειτουργήσει κάπως ή λειτουργήσει μερικώς - αυτό θα οφείλεται σε άλλο φαινόμενο, όχι στη βαρύτητα. Πριν εκτεθείτε και οικονομικά, με 300-400 ευρώ, όπως λέτε, με διάβασμα, μάθετε περισσότερα σε αυτά τα θέματα ή δώστε βάση σε αυτά που σας λέμε εδώ. Διότι είναι άλλο να εκτεθείτε σε θέματα επιστημονικά και είναι άλλο να εμπλακείτε σε δικαστικές περιπέτειες. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

:Smile:

----------

VaselPi (22-05-19)

----------


## nestoras

> Κύριε *tsimpidas*, για οικονομία του λόγου (να τελειώνουμε με αυτό το θέμα μία ώρα νωρίτερα), θα σας πω τις υποψίες μου:
> Για κάποιο λόγο, πιστεύετε (πιστέψατε) βαθιά στο ρόλο που παίζει το πεδίου βαρύτητας στη θερμική αγωγιμότητα των υλικών. Θεωρητικά - έχετε δίκαιο, αλά μόνο θεωρητικά. Στην πράξη, η όποια διαφοροποίηση της θερμικής αγωγιμότητας είναι της τάξης 10-13, που σημαίνει ότι είναι σχεδόν μηδενική. Υποψιάζομαι επίσης, ότι σε αυτήν την εσφαλμένη αντίληψη που έχετε για το ρόλο της βαρύτητας στηρίζεται και η δική σας «πατέντα». Η ιδέα αυτή δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει. Αν λειτουργήσει κάπως ή λειτουργήσει μερικώς - αυτό θα οφείλεται σε άλλο φαινόμενο, όχι στη βαρύτητα. Πριν εκτεθείτε και οικονομικά, με 300-400 ευρώ, όπως λέτε, με διάβασμα, μάθετε περισσότερα σε αυτά τα θέματα ή δώστε βάση σε αυτά που σας λέμε εδώ. Διότι είναι άλλο να εκτεθείτε σε θέματα επιστημονικά και είναι άλλο να εμπλακείτε σε δικαστικές περιπέτειες. 
> Βασίλειος.



Κύριε Βασίλειε, στο χωριό μου λένε ότι όποιος θέλει να αποφύγει κάτι ότι "_κάνει την παλαβή_"... Ποιο ταιριαστή έκφραση δεν υπάρχει (μιας και το επιβεβαιώνει κι ο ίδιος με τα χαμογελάκια του).

----------


## tsimpidas

από ποιο χωριό είσαι ??







> Διότι είναι άλλο να εκτεθείτε σε θέματα επιστημονικά και είναι άλλο να εμπλακείτε σε δικαστικές περιπέτειες. 
> Βασίλειος.



κάποιοι άλλοι ''τοπικοί'' μαλλον θα εκτεθούν σε δικαστικές περιπετειες...

https://www.zougla.gr/media/article/...-petro-zografo





> Off-topic ερώτηση προς διαχειριστές: πώς μπορώ να πάρω ένα αντίγραφο του νήματος, για την περίπτωση που γίνει corrupted o server που τρέχει το forum? Δεν θα ήθελα να το χάσω!



σίγουρα αυτοί ξέρουν πως παίρνουν αντίγραφο ....

----------


## Panoss

> Off-topic ερώτηση προς διαχειριστές: πώς μπορώ να πάρω ένα αντίγραφο του νήματος, για την περίπτωση που γίνει corrupted o server που τρέχει το forum? Δεν θα ήθελα να το χάσω!



Όχι φίλε δεν γίνεται!
Όποιος θέλει να διαβάζει τσιμπήδα, μόνο εδώ. 
Ούτε στα φέισμπουκς, ούτε στα τουίτερσ, τα ίνσταγκραμ ή οφλάιν (το οποίο είναι παράνομο και επισύρει βαρύ πρόστιμο).
Μόνο εδώ λέμε! :Cool:

----------


## kioan

> τσιμπιδα διάβασα το θέμα από την αρχή και πραγματικά απορώ με την υπομονή σου
> εχεις δικιο πάντως και αυτά που λες ...
> ... γουστάρω να σε διαβάζω.







> ε.. αφου γουστάρεις.....να δώσω ρέστα...



Λογικό να συμφωνείς με τον εαυτό σου. Όμως το να ανοίγεις γραπτό διάλογο με αυτόν και να τον αντιμετωπίζεις ως τρίτο πρόσωπο, ξεφεύγει λίγο.



Η ψυχολογία σίγουρα μπορεί να εξηγήσει αυτό το φαινόμενο, αλλά όπως είπες και εσύ ο ίδιος:




> εγω δεν θα ασχολούμουν τόσο



Γι' αυτό λοιπόν διάλεξε και *ενημέρωσέ μας άμεσα* για το ποιο από τα 2 προφίλ θέλεις να κρατήσεις, *tsimpidas* ή *thanasisHP*, γιατί το ένα από τα δύο θα μας χαιρετήσει πολύ σύντομα.

----------


## tsimpidas

........... :Tongue2: 

τα όνειρα είναι σαν να βλέπεις στο σκοτάδι
όταν αμφιβάλεις= respect the karma
https://i.gifer.com/XXJh.gif

----------


## kioan

> ...........
> 
> τα όνειρα είναι σαν να βλέπεις στο σκοτάδι
> όταν αμφιβάλεις= respect the karma
> https://i.gifer.com/XXJh.gif



ΟΚ, μήνυμα ελήφθη. 
Θα το ρίξω κορώνα γράμματα και το βράδυ ένας από τους δυο λογαριασμούς θα έχει φάει ban.

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> . Αν λειτουργήσει κάπως ή λειτουργήσει μερικώς - αυτό θα οφείλεται σε άλλο φαινόμενο, όχι στη βαρύτητα.



Βασιλη δε σου χει τυχει να κανεις καποιο πειραμα και να το επηρρεαζεις εσυ ο ιδιος χωρις να το αντιλαμβανεσαι και στο τελος να βγαζεις το αποτελεσμα που πιστευες πως θα βγει?
Νομιζω ολοι εχουμε πεσει σε τετοιες.παγιδες (του εγκεφαλου μας) ειδικα αν το πειραμα διεξαγεται χωρις απολυτα ελεγχομενες συνθηκες και χωρις απολυτη ακριβεια μετρησεων .
Πιστευω πως αυτο συνεβει στον tsimpidas, αλλα το κακο ειναι πως δε θελει να το καταλαβει.



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

VaselPi (22-05-19)

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασιλη δε σου χει τυχει να κανεις καποιο πειραμα και να το επηρρεαζεις εσυ ο ιδιος χωρις να το αντιλαμβανεσαι και στο τελος να βγαζεις το αποτελεσμα που πιστευες_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nick1974*.

Δεν μου έτυχε! Ίσως ήμουν «άτυχος» ή ο χαρακτήρας της έρευνας που έκανα, αλλά δεν μου έτυχε. Είναι και η συνήθεια, πριν προχωρήσω στην έρευνα νέου θέματος, να μελετήσω πρώτα πολύ καλά τα πειράματα των άλλων ερευνητών, που προηγήθηκαν. Στην επιστημονική έρευνα πρέπει να είσαι στο μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμό αντικειμενικός, δίχως προκαταλήψεις. Αλλά δε βλάπτει να είσαι και προσεκτικός. 
Καταπιάστηκα κάποτε με ένα πολύ δύσκολο πείραμα, στο οποίο επί 70 χρόνια τα πειραματικά αποτελέσματα διαφωνούσαν με έναν νόμο της Φυσικής. Πρόσεξα, ότι οι προηγούμενοι ερευνητές, όπως και οι νεότεροι, το πειραματικό αυτό αποτέλεσμα το «επιθυμούσαν», καθώς για κάποιους δικούς τους λόγους εναντιωνόταν σε αυτόν το νόμο. Το σύνθημά τους ήταν: Το πειραματικό αποτέλεσμα - είναι ο ανώτατος κριτής της επιστήμης! Βάλθηκα την κατάσταση αυτή να την ελέγξω, αλλά με «προκατάληψη», την οποία όμως την έβλεπα. Που ήταν η «προκατάληψη»; Στη θεωρητική προσέγγιση του θέματος. Έτσι, η «προκατάληψη» αυτή με οδήγησε τελικά στο σωστό μονοπάτι - να εστιάσω την προσοχή μου στις πειραματικές τους διατάξεις. Διαπιστώθηκε τελικά, ότι για το «σκάρτο πειραματικό αποτέλεσμα» έφταιγαν οι πειραματικές τους διατάξεις, η δυσκολία αυτών των πειραμάτων, αλλά και η εμμονή αυτών των ερευνητών να «βλέπουν» το πειραματικό αποτέλεσμα που «επιθυμούν». Έβλεπαν ότι το πείραμα διαφωνεί με το νόμο, αλλά δεν έκαναν το επόμενο βήμα - να εξετάσουν και να ελέγξουν τα ενδεχόμενα αίτια αυτής της διαφοράς.
Η περίπτωση του δικού μας είναι διαφορετική, καθώς το πείραμά του - δεν ανήκει στην κατηγορία των δύσκολων. Θα έλεγα, ότι είναι από τα ευκολότερα. Νομίζω ότι εδώ ευθύνεται η προχειρότητα και η βιασύνη με την οποία βάλθηκε να ερμηνεύσει ένα άγνωστο σε αυτόν θερμικό φαινόμενο, αντί να στρωθεί στο διάβασμα. Εντυπωσιακή είναι και η εμμονή στην εικόνα που δημιούργησε στο μυαλό του, παρότι πολλά μέλη εδώ του λένε και του εξηγούν τους λόγους για τους οποίους η εικόνα αυτή είναι σκάρτη. Περιέργως, συνεχίζει να επιμένει.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν μου έτυχε! Ίσως ήμουν «άτυχος»



δε μιλαω για σοβαρη δουλεια, αλλα για προχειρο δοκιμαστικο πειραματακι.
Ισως δεν εχεις ασχοληθει αρκετα με τα ηλεκτρονικα γιατι πριν τα  simulator software αν θελαμε να δοκιμασουμε κατι "στο ποδι" το καναμε με breadboard και σε τετοια πειραματακια υπηρξαν καποιες φορες καποια ...κβαντικα αποτελεσματα lol (ο παρατηρητης να επηρρεαζει το πειραμμα  ...οκ, οχι μ αυτο τον τροπο αλλα με το να αγνωεις αυτα που δε θες και να βλεπεις αυτα που θες μονο)

Το προβλημα με τον συγχωρεμενο δεν ειναι οτι εκανε ενα πειραμα και εξηγαγε ηλιθια συμπερασματα, αλλα οτι επιμενει οτι κατεχει "ανωτερες γνωσεις" (οπως ολοι οι φανατικοι) αντι να σκεφτει οτι κατι μπορει να κανει λαθος.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

ποιος είναι ο συγχωρεμένος?

----------


## nick1974

> ποιος είναι ο συγχωρεμένος?



ο τσιμπιδας... ...δεν εφαγε ban?

----------


## lepouras

ο ένας του λογαριασμός. ο άλλος του υπάρχει κανονικά.

----------


## Gaou

> ο ένας του λογαριασμός. ο άλλος του υπάρχει κανονικά.



βρε παιδιά Πόσο σίγουρο είναι όταν κάποιος φαίνεται με δυο λογαριασμούς ότι πραγματικά έχει δυο λογαριασμούς;

----------


## selectronic

Το βλέπουν από την ΙΡ αν για κάποιο λόγο έχει σταθερή, από τα cookies αν δεν τα σβήνει όταν αλλάζει λογαριασμό...

----------


## kioan

...και όχι μόνο! 


Επιπλέον, όταν κάποιος ερωτάται σχετικώς και αντί (να προσπαθήσει) να αιτιολογήσει κάτι περί αυτού, απαντάει με ειρωνεία, αυτή εκλαμβάνεται ως ομολογία. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## georgemvg

Συγνώμη για το ξέθαμα...Θέλω και εγώ να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά πολυ μικρότερο, περίπου 50x50x50. Σκεφτόμουν το peltier, αλλά αρχίζω και διαβάζω οτί καίνε πάρα πολύ. 
Άλλο όμως έχουν χαμήλή απόδοση. Εάν δηλαδλη χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα 50w, το πολύ πολυ να καίει στο μαξιμουμ όλη την ώρα. Όχι;
Μια ερώτηση. Εαν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι έστω 10 βαθμοι, και εσύ θες σταθερη θερμοκρασία μεσα στο θάλαμο σου 15, τότε δεν θες ψυξη, αλλά θέρμανση.
Εάν αλλάξεις πολικότητα στο peltier, αντιστρέφεται η λειτουργεία του, και η πλάκα που πριν ήταν ψυχόμενη, τώρα θερμαινεται.
Ρωταω γιατι έχω βρει ένα pid για έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας ενυδρείων, το οποίο έχει έξοδο για ψύξη και θέρμανση.
Μου φαίνεται λίγο χαζό βέβαια και ενεργοβόρο. Πχ έχεις βάλει θερμοκρασία στους 15, και στους 14.8 ανάβει το θερμαντικο στοιχείο και στους 15.2 το ψυκτικό στοιχείο. Κάπως αναιρούνται μεταξύ τους...
Απλά θα ήταν ωραίο να ξέρω εάν μπορεί καποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει το ίδιο pelitier και για ψυξη και για θερμανση.

----------


## Brewer

> Συγνώμη για το ξέθαμα...Θέλω και εγώ να φτιάξω  κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά πολυ μικρότερο, περίπου 50x50x50. Σκεφτόμουν το  peltier, αλλά αρχίζω και διαβάζω οτί καίνε πάρα πολύ. 
> Άλλο όμως έχουν χαμήλή απόδοση. Εάν δηλαδλη χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα 50w, το πολύ πολυ να καίει στο μαξιμουμ όλη την ώρα. Όχι;
> Μια ερώτηση. Εαν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι έστω 10 βαθμοι, και εσύ  θες σταθερη θερμοκρασία μεσα στο θάλαμο σου 15, τότε δεν θες ψυξη, αλλά  θέρμανση.
> Εάν αλλάξεις πολικότητα στο peltier, αντιστρέφεται η λειτουργεία του, και η πλάκα που πριν ήταν ψυχόμενη, τώρα θερμαινεται.
> Ρωταω γιατι έχω βρει ένα pid για έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας ενυδρείων, το οποίο έχει έξοδο για ψύξη και θέρμανση.
> Μου φαίνεται λίγο χαζό βέβαια και ενεργοβόρο. Πχ έχεις βάλει θερμοκρασία  στους 15, και στους 14.8 ανάβει το θερμαντικο στοιχείο και στους 15.2  το ψυκτικό στοιχείο. Κάπως αναιρούνται μεταξύ τους...
> Απλά θα ήταν ωραίο να ξέρω εάν μπορεί καποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει το ίδιο pelitier και για ψυξη και για θερμανση.




Καλησπέρα, δε πειράζει για το ξεθάψιμο. Το είχα ξεχάσει τελείως. Εν  τέλει, αποδείχτηκε ότι για τη χρήση που έψαχνα, το ρίσκο να ξεφύγει  σε κόστος η κατασκευή αλλά και το ρίσκο να μη μπορώ να κάνω τη δουλειά  μου ήταν πολύ μεγάλο. τώρα ένα ψυγείο. Καινούργιο. Το έβαλα στο  σπίτι μου και το παλιό το μετέτρεψα σε θάλαμο ζύμωσης. Στην ουσία δεν 'εκανα τίποτα. τώρα έναν θερμοστάτη με δυνατότητα προγραμματισμού,  ψηφιακό με δύο πρίζες σούκο (35ευρω). Έκανα μια πολύ μικρή τρύπα, ίσα  ίσα να χωράει ο αισθητήρας του θερμοστάτη, στο λάστιχο μόνωσης της  πόρτας του ψυγείου και άλλη μια να περνάει ένα άλλο καλώδιο, θα σου πώ  αργότερα γιατί. Βάζω το καλώδιο ρεύματος του ψυγείου στο θερμοστάτη, στη  μία πρίζα και στη δεύτερη βάζω καλώδιο ρεύματος από μία θερμαντική ζώνη 30w(20 ευρω) που έχω μ'εσα στο ψυγείο και τη τυλίγω γύρω από τον  κάδο ζύμωσης. Εξού και η δεύτερη τρύπα στο λάστιχο που σου είπα πριν.  Τις τρύπες τις κάλυψα με θερμόκολλα. Ο αισθητήρας του θερμοστάτη  μπαίνει σε ειδικό, ανοξείδωτο κυάθιο(7ευρω, αλιεξπρες), βιδωτό στο κάδο  ζύμωσης. Βάζω το κάδο μ'εσα στο ψυγείο μετά το μαγείρεμα, στήνω  αεροπαγίδα, κλείνω πόρτα, ρυθμίζω θερμοστάτη στη θερμοκρασία που θέλω  και αντίο. Το ψυγείο δε το βάζω στα έξοδα γιατί, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα έπαιρνα ένα ψυγείο για το σπίτι. Αλλά μετά από τόσα μαγειρέματα που έχω κάνει από τότε που άνοιξα αυτό το θρεντ, λόγω των συνεχόμενων,  επιτυχημένων ζυμώσεων με ακρίβεια θερμοκρασίας που έχω πετύχει, ειδικά  σε NEIPA και IPA που θέλουν μεταβαλλόμενες θερμοκρασίες ζύμωσης, ανά  ημέρα, ειδικά κατά τη διάρκεια του High Growth της μαγιάς, θα σου έβαζα και τα έξοδα του ψυγείου γιατί αξίζει και με το παραπάνω, στο  τέλος της ημέρας να πίνεις δικό σου μπυράκι που να μην έχει να  ζηλέψει τίποτα από τις πιο γνωστές κραφτ μπύρες. Μέτρησε το κάδο που  χρησιμοποιείς τις διαστάσεις του. πρόσθεσε γύρω στα 10εκ. με 15εκ. για  κενό χώρο ώστε να διαχέεται σωστά ο αέρας εσωτερικά και βρες το πιο  οικονομικό ψυγείο σε αυτές τις μετρήσεις και παρτο. Θα με θυμηθείς.  Καλές βρασιές.

----------

aktis (22-02-22), 

mikemtb (22-02-22)

----------


## georgemvg

Δυστυχως το ψυγειο είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για τη δουλειά που το θέλω...

----------


## Brewer

> Δυστυχως το ψυγειο είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για τη δουλειά που το θέλω...



Α με συγχωρείς θεώρησα ότι το θες και συ για ζύμωση. Να πω ότι όταν λέω ψυγείο, εννοώ ένα ψυγείο, μόνοπορτο με κατάψυξη, γύρω στα 150 με 170 ευρώ. Αν είναι για πιο μικρή χρήση πάρε ένα μικρό αυτά που είναι 70 εκ ύψος. Πίστεψε με αν το κόστος και η πρακτικότητα είναι το πιο σημαντικό σου ζήτημα, δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση. Αν πάλι ο πειραματισμός είναι το πιο σημαντικό, αναμένω και γω να μάθω νεότερα σου.

----------

